# High school shooting in Parkland, Florida



## Kroczilla (Feb 14, 2018)

Police in South Florida are converging on Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School due to reports of a shooting incident.
The Broward County Sheriff’s Office has said the Parkland school is on lockdown over a reported “active shooter” situation, and they are advising people to avoid the area.
[HASHTAG]#BSO[/HASHTAG] is working a developing incident regarding a report of active shooter locate at 5901 Pine Island Rd, Parkland. Here's what we know so far: deputies are responding to reports of a shooting at Stoneman Douglas High. There are reports victims. PIO will be on scene 3:15pm.
8:53 PM - Feb 14, 2018
265 815 people are talking about thi Broward Sheriff
@browardsheriff
Avoid the area of Stoneman Douglas HS.
[HASHTAG]#BSO[/HASHTAG] is currently working a developing incident regarding a report of active shoot
8:56 PM - Feb 14, 2018
93 291 people are talking about this Broward Sheriff
@browardsheriff
Follow @browardsheriff for latest info on t
[HASHTAG]#stonemanshooting[/HASHTAG] . Shooter still at large.
9:11 PM - Feb 14, 2018
182 758 people are talking about thi Broward Sheriff
@browardsheriff
Crowds of people have been seen evacuating the school, and while injury reports are currently unclear, at least one person has been seen being loaded into an ambulance by medical services.
Advertisement
Local media says that approximately 20 people might be injured.
Both President Trump and Florida senator
Marco Rubio are monitoring the situation:
President Trump has been briefed on the high school shooting in Parkland, Florida,
@PressSec tells @AlliemalCNN, and the White House is monitoring unfolding situation.
9:10 PM - Feb 14, 2018
13 23 people are talking about this Jeff Zeleny
@jeffzeleny
NEW: "The President has been made aware the school shooting in Florida. We are monitoring the situation. Our thoughts and prayers are with those affected," White Ho spokesperson says
9:21 PM - Feb 14, 2018
1 See CBS Evening News's other Tw CBS Evening News
@CBSEveningNews
We are monitoring the horrible unfolding situation in Broward County, Florida  with reports of a shooting at a local high school
[HASHTAG]#Sayfie[/HASHTAG]
9:03 PM - Feb 14, 2018
188 290 people are talking about thi Marco Rubio
@marcorubio
This story is developing rapidly and we shall update accordingly.




*sigh*


----------



## Parallax (Feb 14, 2018)

Womp womp

Hugs and prayers

Laws wont change shit its ok to have our babies die

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## HolyHands (Feb 14, 2018)

Here we go again...


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 14, 2018)

"Thoughts and prayers" are synonymous with "we won't fix the problem that caused this.  It will infringe on our 2nd amendment if we do".

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 14, 2018)

HolyHands said:


> Here we go again...


I feel bad for thinking this but it's so common now!


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 14, 2018)

Sucks for them 

And before you get mad at me, if you’re a republican or support this administration then this is EXACTLY the sentiment they hold so know where your anger is directed. 


And btw this was an attempt to mock them

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Old 1 | Sad! 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 14, 2018)

To be honest when I saw this being reproted on TV, I just shrugged knowing nothing will be done, at least until the current older generation turns and croaks,

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brian (Feb 14, 2018)

First Valentine rejection of the day

Reactions: Funny 6 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 14, 2018)

Thoughts and prayers guis.

School shooting memes so hot right now.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2018)

Florida voted for this, so all I can offer is a hardy "thoughts and prayers!" 

I know it's been said a lot, but after Sandy Hook I have slowly stopped being surprised by this whole thing. It wasn't until the death toll came out that I was shocked by the Vegas shooting and even after that we have people defending guns more than actual people. Even people who have been victims of some of these shootings do it, so until people stop worshiping guns and the NRA is reeled in, this isn't going to change.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2018)

Pretty much how I feel. 

And not only that, once Americans tried to claim it was all fake because they had to stick up for guns. I mean people actually still believe Sandy Hook never happened and it was just actors.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 14, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> "Thoughts and prayers" are synonymous with "we won't fix the problem that caused this.  It will infringe on our 2nd amendment if we do".


There is nothing wrong with pray without effort to change


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 14, 2018)

Is it still too early to talk about gun control?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2018)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Is it still too early to talk about gun control?


Yeah, this shooting reset the timer. It'll be six more months without any mass shootings before we can discuss gun control


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 14, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah, this shooting reset the timer. It'll be six more months without any mass shootings before we can discuss gun control


Okay, just checking in.

...


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 14, 2018)

I don't have any more thoughts or prayers to spare. This shit is too common and needs to be fixed

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 14, 2018)

Its back to school time here in America come get everything you need at your local walmart
From books, penicls and child sized  bulletproof vests we got it all on sale.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2018)

We have some changes here. 


It’s now “prayers and condolences” 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Outlaw babies.


Yeah if you didn’t want your kids shot at school you shouldn’t have kids.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Outlaw babies.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mithos (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm so emotionally burned out from how frequently these shootings take place that I'm just numb to it now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 14, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah, this shooting reset the timer. It'll be six more months without any mass shootings before we can discuss gun control


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

Mithos said:


> I'm so emotionally burned out from how frequently these shootings take place that I'm just numb to it now.



That's what they want. Complete Apathy. Nothing can be changed.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 14, 2018)

Sending my thoughts and prayers to those unfortunate ones.
God come and save us dont bring your son.
American schools are no place for children.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## HolyHands (Feb 14, 2018)

15 dead confirmed so far.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 14, 2018)

HolyHands said:


> 15 dead confirmed so far.





Wtf? I didn't read up on that.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

HolyHands said:


> 15 dead confirmed so far.



I think it's 14 injured, two dead.



edit: but then you have _"it was a good idea but just by *touching my body* you're being sucked out"_

17 killed. i don't know.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 14, 2018)

Here's the shooter's IG

Amnesia: The Dark Descent


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 14, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> I think it's 14 injured, two dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are neither of those in English!?

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Here's the shooter's IG
> 
> Amnesia: The Dark Descent


It looks like they've taken it down.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Why are neither of those in English!?



Because I wanted to see if international sources were reporting the same thing. Evidently, they're not lol


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2018)

It's weird, our local news has been all over this and they aren't usually like that for stories that aren't taking place here in the city. Like by contrast they weren't this gung-ho about the Vegas shooting for some reason, but they are blowing up my phone with updates now.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's weird, our local news has been all over this and they aren't usually like that for stories that aren't taking place here in the city. Like by contrast they weren't this gung-ho about the Vegas shooting for some reason, but they are blowing up my phone with updates now.



It's Ash Wednesday and Valentine's Day.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It looks like they've taken it down.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 14, 2018)

Norway had the correct quote from Reuters. 



17 dead.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2018)

Ugh, this follower count:


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 14, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It looks like they've taken it down.


he had some posts showing off his guns. His profile pic was his face covered in a rag that looked like the American flag with a MAGA hat on. His latest post showed off his holographic sight for his gun.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 14, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Norway had the correct quote from Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 17 dead.



I thought it was just people injured, but 17 _*dead*_?  

And let me guess, nothing but "prayers and condolences" from the far-right.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chie (Feb 14, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> "Thoughts and prayers" are synonymous with "we won't fix the problem that caused this.  It will infringe on our 2nd amendment if we do".


The problem is the shooter.

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 14, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> he had some posts showing off his guns. His profile pic was his face covered in a rag that looked like the American flag with a MAGA hat on. His latest post showed off his holographic sight for his gun.


I haven't seen the MAGA hat yet tbh.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> he had some posts showing off his guns. His profile pic was his face covered in a rag that looked like the American flag with a MAGA hat on. His latest post showed off his holographic sight for his gun.


I went into the internet way back machine link posted earlier and grabbed a screenshot of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I haven't seen the MAGA hat yet tbh.


He has an army hat in the picture I saw.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 14, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I haven't seen the MAGA hat yet tbh.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I went into the internet way back machine link posted earlier and grabbed a screenshot of it.



Yeah, these are probably older posts. His front page of posts were not the ones in that way back link. But yeah, this dude's pathetic scum.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> Yeah, these are probably older posts. His front page of posts were not the ones in that way back link. But yeah, this dude's pathetic scum.


Man, I really want to find pictures of this...for scientific purposes.


----------



## Hitt (Feb 14, 2018)

Trump when responding to the latest mass shooting, he has two phrases:

_If Attacker was Muslim:  "_We need to BUILD THAT WALL.  Another immigrant gets in and murders Americans!  Sad!"
_If attack is anyone else/white:  "_.....THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS TO THE VICTIMS."

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Atlas (Feb 14, 2018)

Just here to drop some thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Atlas (Feb 14, 2018)

blakstealth said:


> he had some posts showing off his guns. His profile pic was his face covered in a rag that looked like the American flag with a MAGA hat on. His latest post showed off his holographic sight for his gun.



Surprise, surprise. It's another Trumper.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 14, 2018)

It is clearly Immigration fault


----------



## CrazyAries (Feb 14, 2018)

This is the 18th U.S. school shooting of the year.



> *There have already been 18 school shootings in the US this year: Everytown*
> 
> 
> *By MEGHAN KENEALLY*
> ...


----------



## LesExit (Feb 14, 2018)

Sad because many lives were injured and lost. 
Sad because the issue of gun violence will continue being ignored.
Sad because the issue of male violence will continue being ignored. 
Sad because I just find myself wondering how long before the next mass shooting. 

:/


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 14, 2018)

Uhh why is everyone avoiding the gun control debate? Shouldnt that be the main discussion of this thread? 

Would be nice to see where everyone stands on the matter.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey guys, don’t worry. Trump is taking care of this. He just tweeted his prayers and condolences.


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 14, 2018)

Ava said:


> Uhh why is everyone avoiding the gun control debate? Shouldnt that be the main discussion of this thread?
> 
> Would be nice to see where everyone stands on the matter.



They're not avoiding it, it's just tiresome talking  about smth that won't happen anyways. 

What are you expecting? Yes, America needs gun control, but will that ever happen? Doubt it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NO (Feb 14, 2018)

Ava said:


> Uhh why is everyone avoiding the gun control debate? Shouldnt that be the main discussion of this thread?
> 
> Would be nice to see where everyone stands on the matter.


It’s abhorrent to politicize a tragedy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 14, 2018)

Sort of irked by this thread.  Not trying to be that guy, and I'm all for spurning pro-gun politics in light of these tragedies, but this is a fucking high school with minors as victims.  They aren't responsible for their own demise, so how about you lot stop scoffing at their deaths like they had anything to do with the massacre taking place.  Their bodies are barely even cold and yet these victims are being used as props as part of the wider shit flinging match over guns.  By all means, hold the GOP to the fire, but leave the kids out of it.  Just because Florida votes pro-gun doesn't mean kids that never voted got what was coming to them.  And if that's not what you mean, manage your rhetoric better.  I'm not even trying to be a goody two-shoes moral sheriff in saying this, I'm just sick of schadenfreude and facetiousness being masked by political games.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 2 | Winner 4 | Friendly 1


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Feb 14, 2018)

This has become so common nowadays, I just started seeing it as normal bad occurrence.
Same as a storm. Its disturbing how used I have gotten to this.

Nobody is doing shit to stop it, like they think its the natural state of things.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 14, 2018)

@ milads post


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

I was curious about Parkland.  So I looked it up.  Broward County.  Really heavy crime area.  Constantly in the news.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 14, 2018)

I agree with @afgpride.  These children were completely innocent of anything and unable to vote on these matters.  There was no rhyme or reason for this, which makes the fact this was able to happen at all so abhorrent.



Rukia said:


> I was curious about Parkland.  So I looked it up.  Broward County.  Really heavy crime area.  Constantly in the news.



How about _*not *_being a psychopath for once, and have some form of Human emotion?


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 14, 2018)

It’s hard not to become callous, numb, jaded and bitter but yeah we need to try to be reasonable.


----------



## HolyHands (Feb 14, 2018)

Ava said:


> Uhh why is everyone avoiding the gun control debate? Shouldnt that be the main discussion of this thread?
> 
> Would be nice to see where everyone stands on the matter.



Gun Control Crowd: We need restrictions on guns!
Gun Crowd: No! We need more guns!

There. Summed up the whole debate.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

This is an international forum.  I’m adding a note to the overall story.

You are welcome.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 14, 2018)

HolyHands said:


> Gun Control Crowd: We need restrictions on guns!
> Gun Crowd: No! We need more guns!
> 
> There. Summed up the whole debate.


Thank you for educating me.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

I want the US to re-open all the insane asylums that were shut down under Reagan.  We need to lock crazy people away.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I want the US to re-open all the insane asylums that were shut down under Reagan.  We need to lock crazy people away.


But then how would republicans win elections?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3 | Old 1


----------



## Keishin (Feb 14, 2018)

So the dude is alive? There will be people hunting for his ass.

I wonder if he was bullied.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 14, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> But then how would republicans win elections?



Democrats do a great job losing elections on their own.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 14, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Democrats do a great job losing elections on their own.


Cause they keep shooting us or locking us up for marijuana charges


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 14, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Cause they keep shooting us or locking us up for marijuana charges



The problems lie way deeper than that. Don't just blame the voters, the politicians in the party do plenty of damage to their own cause.


----------



## Zenith (Feb 14, 2018)

LesExit said:


> *Sad because the issue of male violence will continue being ignored.*
> :/



what is wrong with you?


----------



## KidTony (Feb 14, 2018)

My Cousin was in class when this happened. I literary texted with him when this was going down. Insane. My uncle was apoplectic. He's fine physically. RIP to everyone that died.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Alita (Feb 14, 2018)

This is sadly the new normal till the GOP dies off. Or at least till dems can take back congress and WH.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 14, 2018)

Thoughts and Prayers. Cause we are not going to do shit about this...where were the good guys with the guns this time?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LesExit (Feb 14, 2018)

Zenith said:


> what is wrong with you?


As it is virtually only men doing these acts (Click here for proof.) and the majority of violent crime in general, we should be taking into account what drives so many men to act out in violent ways at such a _high_ rate. Nature, nurture, a mix, whatever. It is concerning.

But I understand many people would rather look at the literal fact that virtually all mass shootings are committed by men as a simple coincidence or just men being men and nothing to look deeper into.

I'm really not entirely sure what led to your upset response. I'm assuming it was the common: got slightly reminded of feminism and was triggered. But I can't act like I haven't had plenty of reactionary moments of my own.

I'm sad and tried of seeing these mass shootings happen every few months, and want _everything_ to be done to stop it. To me a part of that everything is looking further into gun control, mental health, and violent male behavior/male socialization.

Of course I expect nothing will be done

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Amol (Feb 14, 2018)

Oh look another shooting. 
More innocent kids are dead.
But of course guns are so important.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> I want the US to re-open all the insane asylums that were shut down under Reagan.  We need to lock crazy people away.


Wh-what is this feeling? I....I agree with Rukia?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Hitt (Feb 14, 2018)

*‘No Way To Prevent This,’ Says Only Nation Where This Regularly Happens*



ISLA VISTA, CA—In the days following a violent rampage in southern California in which a lone attacker killed seven individuals, including himself, and seriously injured over a dozen others, citizens living in the only country where this kind of mass killing routinely occurs reportedly concluded Tuesday that there was no way to prevent the massacre from taking place. “This was a terrible tragedy, but sometimes these things just happen and there’s nothing anyone can do to stop them,” said North Carolina resident Samuel Wipper, echoing sentiments expressed by tens of millions of individuals who reside in a nation where over half of the world’s deadliest mass shootings have occurred in the past 50 years and whose citizens are 20 times more likely to die of gun violence than those of other developed nations. “It’s a shame, but what can we do? There really wasn’t anything that was going to keep this guy from snapping and killing a lot of people if that’s what he really wanted.” At press time, residents of the only economically advanced nation in the world where roughly two mass shootings have occurred every month for the past five years were referring tothemselves and their situation as “helpless."

from The Onion


*‘No Way To Prevent This,’ Says Only Nation Where This Regularly Happens*



CHARLESTON, SC—In the hours following a violent rampage in downtown Charleston in which a lone attacker killed nine individuals and seriously injured one other, citizens living in the only country where this kind of mass killing routinely occurs reportedly concluded Wednesday that there was no way to prevent the massacre from taking place. “This was a terrible tragedy, but sometimes these things just happen and there’s nothing anyone can do to stop them,” said Oklahoma resident Kenneth Barrows, echoing sentiments expressed by tens of millions of individuals who reside in a nation where over half of the world’s deadliest mass shootings have occurred in the past 50 years and whose citizens are 20 times more likely to die of gun violence than those of other developed nations. “It’s a shame, but what can we do? There really wasn’t anything that was going to keep this guy from snapping and killing a lot of people if that’s what he really wanted.” At press time, residents of the only economically advanced nation in the world where roughly two mass shootings have occurred every month for the past five and a half years were referring to themselves and their situation as “helpless.”
12/29/17 2:12 pm

*‘No Way To Prevent This,’ Says Only Nation Where This Regularly Happens*




ROSEBURG, OR—In the hours following a violent rampage in southwestern Oregon in which a lone attacker killed nine individuals and seriously injured seven others, citizens living in the only country where this kind of mass killing routinely occurs reportedly concluded Thursday that there was no way to prevent the massacre from taking place. “This was a terrible tragedy, but sometimes these things just happen and there’s nothing anyone can do to stop them,” said Ohio resident Lindsay Bennett, echoing sentiments expressed by tens of millions of individuals who reside in a nation where over half of the world’s deadliest mass shootings have occurred in the past 50 years and whose citizens are 20 times more likely to die of gun violence than those of other developed nations. “It’s a shame, but what can we do? There really wasn’t anything that was going to keep this guy from snapping and killing a lot of people if that’s what he really wanted.” At press time, residents of the only economically advanced nation in the world where roughly two mass shootings have occurred every month for the past six years were referring to themselves and their situation as “helpless.”

*‘No Way To Prevent This,’ Says Only Nation Where This Regularly Happens*




SAN BERNARDINO, CA—In the hours following a violent rampage in southern California in which two attackers killed 14 individuals and seriously injured 17 others, citizens living in the only country where this kind of mass killing routinely occurs reportedly concluded Wednesday that there was no way to prevent the massacre from taking place. “This was a terrible tragedy, but sometimes these things just happen and there’s nothing anyone can do to stop them,” said Michigan resident Emily Harrington, echoing sentiments expressed by tens of millions of individuals who reside in a nation where over half of the world’s deadliest mass shootings have occurred in the past 50 years and whose citizens are 20 times more likely to die of gun violence than those of other developed nations. “It’s a shame, but what can we do? There really wasn’t anything that was going to keep these individuals from snapping and killing a lot of people if that’s what they really wanted.” At press time, residents of the only economically advanced nation in the world where roughly two mass shootings have occurred every month for the past six and a half years were referring to themselves and their situation as “helpless.”


*‘No Way To Prevent This,’ Says Only Nation Where This Regularly Happens*





LAS VEGAS—In the hours following a violent rampage in Las Vegas in which a lone attacker killed more than 50 individuals and seriously injured 400 others, citizens living in the only country where this kind of mass killing routinely occurs reportedly concluded Monday that there was no way to prevent the massacre from taking place. “This was a terrible tragedy, but sometimes these things just happen and there’s nothing anyone can do to stop them,” said Iowa resident Kyle Rimmels, echoing sentiments expressed by tens of millions of individuals who reside in a nation where over half of the world’s deadliest mass shootings have occurred in the past 50 years and whose citizens are 20 times more likely to die of gun violence than those of other developed nations. “It’s a shame, but what can we do? There really wasn’t anything that was going to keep these individuals from snapping and killing a lot of people if that’s what they really wanted.” At press time, residents of the only economically advanced nation in the world where roughly two mass shootings have occurred every month for the past eight years were referring to themselves and their situation as “helpless.”

*‘No Way To Prevent This,’ Says Only Nation Where This Regularly Happens*





SUTHERLAND SPRINGS, TX—In the hours following a violent rampage in Texas in which a lone attacker killed 27 individuals and seriously injured several others, citizens living in the only country where this kind of mass killing routinely occurs reportedly concluded Sunday that there was no way to prevent the massacre from taking place. “This was a terrible tragedy, but sometimes these things just happen and there’s nothing anyone can do to stop them,” said Kansas resident Britt Mulvanos, echoing sentiments expressed by tens of millions of individuals who reside in a nation where over half of the world’s deadliest mass shootings have occurred in the past 50 years and whose citizens are 20 times more likely to die of gun violence than those of other developed nations. “It’s a shame, but what can we do? There really wasn’t anything that was going to keep this individual from snapping and killing a lot of people if that’s what they really wanted.” At press time, residents of the only economically advanced nation in the world where roughly two mass shootings have occurred every month for the past eight years were referring to themselves and their situation as “helpless.”


*‘No Way To Prevent This,’ Says Only Nation Where This Regularly Happens*





PARKLAND, FL—In the hours following a violent rampage in Florida in which a lone attacker killed 17 individuals and seriously injured over a dozen others, citizens living in the only country where this kind of mass killing routinely occurs reportedly concluded Wednesday that there was no way to prevent the massacre from taking place. “This was a terrible tragedy, but sometimes these things just happen and there’s nothing anyone can do to stop them,” said Indiana resident Harold Turner, echoing sentiments expressed by tens of millions of individuals who reside in a nation where over half of the world’s deadliest mass shootings have occurred in the past 50 years and whose citizens are 20 times more likely to die of gun violence than those of other developed nations. “It’s a shame, but what can we do? There really wasn’t anything that was going to keep this individual from snapping and killing a lot of people if that’s what they really wanted.” At press time, residents of the only economically advanced nation in the world where roughly two mass shootings have occurred every month for the past eight years were referring to themselves and their situation as “helpless.”

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

It's not that there is no way to prevent this.  We have decided we are comfortable with the current number of incidents.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 14, 2018)

The Onion, Hitt?

Like really..?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 14, 2018)

I don't need to say anything about this, because this is just another one of those "news".
It's been sad that it's gotten to that point.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> It's not that there is no way to prevent this.  We have decided we are comfortable with the current number of incidents.



How can you be comfortable with over a hundred individuals being killed by individuals who got their hands on _military-grade fire-arms legally?_


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

Well I didn't say that I personally felt that way.

But obviously that is how the country feels, right?  Every time this happens people are outraged for a couple of weeks.  And then everything blows over.  Nothing changes.

The country is apathetic.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 14, 2018)

Rukia said:


> But obviously that is how the country feels, right? Every time this happens people are outraged for a couple of weeks. And then everything blows over. Nothing changes.
> 
> The country is apathetic.



Sadly, that's true for the Republicans, and nothing will change so long as they are unwilling to budge.  So long as they can continue to focus on the "mentally ill" argument, they can deflect any and all gun-related crimes from talk of gun control.  

I'm tempted to suspect that, at some point, they'll start dismissing most crimes as "all caused by the mentally unstable".


----------



## Rukia (Feb 14, 2018)

Actually, I believe that both sides are right.  Weapons with killing power are too readily available.

But yes, there are more mentally ill people than ever.  These people are ticking time bombs that will eventually snap and cause problems.

I work at a hospital.  And mentally ill patients are always coming in.  And nurses not trained to handle them are always getting hit or attacked.  It's a real problem.

Repubs and Dems need to knock it off with the bullshit and start working together on things.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 14, 2018)

Well, you can also blame the Trump admin for repealing the law that prevents those with mental health issues from getting their hands on guns.  By all accounts, if the shooter did have mental health problems, he shouldn't have been allowed to possess or buy any fire-arms.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 14, 2018)

Man, what is it with America and school shootings?


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Repubs and Dems need to knock it off with the bullshit and start working together on things.



Absolutely, but last time I checked Democrats want gun control and affordable (mental) health care. What more can we do with Republicans tend to go in opposition to these two things?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm late ... Let me tell a joke:

A brazilian, a french, a palestinian, an israeli and a korean(From N.K) walk into a bar . Why no americans ? Because they died before they could enter the fucking bar. That's how fucked up the situation is. You are wasting the lives of your young because "mah guns". You guys are lower than a fucking microbe . Do you know why you are so low ? Because I've been desensitized. I saw the fucking thread title and I was like " Meh, it probably is from a week ago and somebody posted on it, I'll check it later". You guys are worse than shit because after some years(About 8 or 9 years from debating), I've finally lost touch with the fucking side that makes me human and makes me wanna cry for the poor kids that died so you can "have mah guns" . I lost the sensitivity, great job, you've literally murdered my will to even argue. You won the argument by breaking my fucking will.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Esdese (Feb 15, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Well, you can also blame the Trump admin for repealing the law that prevents those with mental health issues from getting their hands on guns.  By all accounts, if the shooter did have mental health problems, he shouldn't have been allowed to possess or buy any fire-arms.



This makes no sense. So you're telling me republicans cry mentally ill whenever there is a shooting yet make it so mentally ill people can get guns no problem? Where is the logic in that?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 15, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> "Thoughts and prayers" are synonymous with "we won't fix the problem that caused this.  It will infringe on our 2nd amendment if we do".



Speaking of which I saw this on my Facebook feed:



Such a sad story.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 15, 2018)

Esdese said:


> This makes no sense. So you're telling me republicans cry mentally ill whenever there is a shooting yet make it so mentally ill people can get guns no problem? Where is the logic in that?



Republican. Logical. Pick one.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 15, 2018)

Unfortunately, many will probably be like Alex Jones.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 15, 2018)

Esdese said:


> This makes no sense. So you're telling me republicans cry mentally ill whenever there is a shooting yet make it so mentally ill people can get guns no problem? Where is the logic in that?


They’re Republicans, nothing they do is logical. They’ll say whatever for one situation and then turn around and be against the same thing in a different situation.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 15, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Unfortunately, many will probably be like Alex Jones.


“1776 will commence again if you try to take our fire arms.”
If I recall correctly that’s the year colonies became traitors to the crown. So if fire arms are taken away Alex Jones is saying pleople will become traitors once more?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 15, 2018)

...fucking Alex Jones is already fanning the flames for another mass murderer.


----------



## Atem (Feb 15, 2018)

HolyHands said:


> Gun Control Crowd: We need restrictions on dicks!
> Gun Crowd: No! We need more dicks!
> 
> There. Summed up the whole debate.



Fixed for accuracy.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Atlas (Feb 15, 2018)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...fucking Alex Jones is already fanning the flames for another mass murderer.



Alex Jones is just in it at this point for the attention. He's nothing more than a textbook narcissist.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2018)

LesExit said:


> As it is virtually only men doing these acts (Click here for proof.) and the majority of violent crime in general, we should be taking into account what drives so many men to act out in violent ways at such a _high_ rate. Nature, nurture, a mix, whatever. It is concerning.
> 
> But I understand many people would rather look at the literal fact that virtually all mass shootings are committed by men as a simple coincidence or just men being men and nothing to look deeper into.
> 
> ...


What do you know, this guy actually says something worthwhile and people are like "what are you going on about."

Fact of the matter is that most mass shooters are men, there's no way around that point. Another thing that keeps coming up (probably won't apply here) is they're abusers of women in their lives. They beat girlfriends and wives, often times that aspect of them is ignored and then suddenly they're being violent somewhere else and "oh who could have seen this coming".

Men need to stop being idiots when someone calls out the violent tendencies instilled in them from a young age and other men need to stop reinforcing violent guys around them and celebrating them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Feb 15, 2018)

CrazyAries said:


> This is the 18th U.S. school shooting of the year.


Are you serious? We're only a month and half in and we're at 18 school shootings? I can't even imagine what the rest of year will be like, and we most likely haven't even had our worst one yet.

Looking at the thread itself, it depresses how people are quick to blame the issue on the GOP and the GOP alone. If we are having 18 school shootings and the year just started, the problem is far more complex than that.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Old 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## stream (Feb 15, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Alex Jones is just in it at this point for the attention *money.*


FTFY.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2018)

stream said:


> FTFY.


Yeah, he has to sell those supplements and other bullshit that he's always pushing. 

And the clock work elves.


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 15, 2018)

> John Crescitelli, a family doctor and 15 year-old Sarah Crescitelli’s father, was shaking as he was reunited with his daughter. He feared she had been killed.
> 
> “These school shootings have to stop. This is crazy. My son’s football coach died. It’s horrible,” he said. “It’s like Columbine across the street from my house.”
> 
> Asked by the Guardian if the tragedy should lead to stricter gun control for people with mental health issues, he replied: “I don’t want to get into a gun debate. I really don’t. What are you going to do? Confiscate everybody’s guns? We have millions and millions of weapons … I’m a gun owner. I don’t want the government taking my gun.”





> Michael Irwin, another parent whose son attended the school, shared Crescitelli’s view.
> 
> “All the regulation in the world wouldn’t have prevented necessarily what happened today. It’s something that’s tragic, but what regulation can you pass that takes away the guns that are already out there?” he said.
> 
> His son was waiting to hear if one of his close classmates was among the dead. By late Wednesday evening, Irwin said, the student was still missing.


Jesus wept...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> Jesus wept...


"I don't want to blame the guns!" 

And people wonder why this shit keeps happening. Well, shut it down. I'll see you all back here, statistically speaking it will only be about a month.


----------



## WT (Feb 15, 2018)

RIP. Very sad news


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I'm late ... Let me tell a joke:
> 
> A brazilian, a french, a palestinian, an israeli and a korean(From N.K) walk into a bar . Why no americans ? Because they died before they could enter the fucking bar. That's how fucked up the situation is. You are wasting the lives of your young because "mah guns". You guys are lower than a fucking microbe . Do you know why you are so low ? Because I've been desensitized. I saw the fucking thread title and I was like " Meh, it probably is from a week ago and somebody posted on it, I'll check it later". You guys are worse than shit because after some years(About 8 or 9 years from debating), I've finally lost touch with the fucking side that makes me human and makes me wanna cry for the poor kids that died so you can "have mah guns" . I lost the sensitivity, great job, you've literally murdered my will to even argue. You won the argument by breaking my fucking will.


You would take away a business from a grandma for not serving gays.Your side left the power in the presidency after Bush was removed. NO legs to stand on.

Also why is familicide not sexy enough?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> What do you know, this guy actually says something worthwhile and people are like "what are you going on about."
> 
> Fact of the matter is that most mass shooters are men, there's no way around that point. Another thing that keeps coming up (probably won't apply here) is they're abusers of women in their lives. They beat girlfriends and wives, often times that aspect of them is ignored and then suddenly they're being violent somewhere else and "oh who could have seen this coming".
> 
> Men need to stop being idiots when someone calls out the violent tendencies instilled in them from a young age and other men need to stop reinforcing violent guys around them and celebrating them.




Action movies and sports are fun and i will be gloryfing if deserved and enjoying. The left needs to stop acting all christian right.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> You would take away a business from a grandma for not serving gays.Your side left the power in the presidency after Bush was removed. NO legs to stand on.
> 
> Also why is familicide not sexy enough?
> 
> ...


And you need to learn to speak in clear sentences. 

And you seem to miss the entire point, also "sports" aren't inherently violent.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 15, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And you need to learn to speak in clear sentences.
> 
> And you seem to miss the entire point, also "sports" aren't inherently violent.


Some sports are inherently  violent . Since you see me as subhuman...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Some sports are inherently  violent . Since you see me as subhuman...


I didn't say that, don't try to include me in your weird fetish.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 15, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I didn't say that, don't try to include me in your weird fetish.


I am not the one throwing people for misspeaking once. I am not the weird one.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> I am not the one throwing people for misspeaking once. I am not the weird one.


You misspeak all the time. I've pointed this out before and even asked you to explain what you're talking about.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 15, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> You would take away a business from a grandma for not serving gays.Your side left the power in the presidency after Bush was removed. NO legs to stand on.
> 
> Also why is familicide not sexy enough?





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And you need to learn to speak in clear sentences.



Please do, pretty please.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Please do, pretty please.


The Cafe is a shithole where random aholes call you a racist for random reasons. It does not deserve it.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You misspeak all the time. I've pointed this out before and even asked you to explain what you're talking about.



Do you have a reputation of open mindedness outside of your side?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 15, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> The Cafe is a shithole where random aholes call you a racist for random reasons. It does not deserve it.



This IS What you meant by this:



Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> You would take away a business from a grandma for not serving gays.Your side left the power in the presidency after Bush was removed. NO legs to stand on.
> 
> Also why is familicide not sexy enough?



?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> This IS What you meant by this:
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Perfectly easy to comprehend.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2018)

Kalondo entering the thread with a machine gun of ad hominems.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Sumu (Feb 15, 2018)

Damn that sucks, good thing I didn’t have to work in Parkland yesterday. South Florida is seeming less and less appealing to live in. 

Prayers and condolences to the families.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> The Cafe is a shithole where random aholes call you a racist for random reasons. It does not deserve it.


It's like you translate this from another language in some app that almost gets things right and just run here and post it.

I just have one question, are you actually Tommy Wiseau?



Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Do you have a reputation of open mindedness outside of your side?



I think that you're asking if I am open minded? I would say so, but openminded doesn't mean gullible.



Leopard said:


> Damn that sucks, good thing I didn’t have to work in Parkland yesterday. South Florida is seeming less and less appealing to live in.
> 
> Prayers and condolences to the families.


When did it ever seem like a good place to live?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Feb 15, 2018)

The right is already circling the wagons tanking all the vids of the shooting with "fake news" claims and the conspiratards are out in force claiming that this is a ploy to take guns away. Nothing is going to change when half the country is comprised of retards.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> The right is already circling the wagons tanking all the vids of the shooting with "fake news" claims and the conspiratards are out in force claiming that this is a ploy to take guns away. Nothing is going to change when half the country is comprised of retards.


I like how they are doing this little dance again when Obama isn't even the White House. They bend over backwards to protect guns and the issue isn't going to even be able to be discussed until people admit that there is something to discuss.


----------



## Junta1987 (Feb 15, 2018)

They should really think about to put metal detectors and armed guards for schools if they dont want to change gun laws


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Feb 15, 2018)

Junta1987 said:


> They should really think about to put metal detectors and armed guards for schools if they dont want to change gun laws



But that would be admitting that there is a problem.
It's easier to just bury your head in the sand and pretend nothing is wrong.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 15, 2018)

Junta1987 said:


> They should really think about to put metal detectors and armed guards for schools if they dont want to change gun laws


Although I agree measures such as this should be taken if no changes are going to be made, metal detectors alone won't stop guns getting into schools. Then you have the expense to think about, where is that money coming from to build and install? Then you need guards to carry out the searches or trained teachers which costs more money and teachers won't want that responsibility. As said above it is admitting a problem too, which the NRA and Congress don't want to admit.

It really is a massive tangled web.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 15, 2018)

As I said several times, the USA looks like an alcoholic who just does not want to admit he has a problem with alcohol. 

- USA, sit down, we need to talk about your gun problem.
- What gun problem ? I don't have problems with guns, I love'em.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 15, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> The right is already circling the wagons tanking all the vids of the shooting with "fake news" claims and the conspiratards are out in force claiming that this is a ploy to take guns away. Nothing is going to change when half the country is comprised of retards.


I believe in order to use social media you should be required to solve a calculus problem.  Sure chat groups will compose of 1-3 people at a time but it'll be worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> As I said several times, the USA looks like an alcoholic who just does not want to admit he has a problem with alcohol.
> 
> - USA, sit down, we need to talk about your gun problem.
> - What gun problem ? I don't have problems with guns, I love'em.



I can stop using them whenever I want. I have full control!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> As I said several times, the USA looks like an alcoholic who just does not want to admit he has a problem with alcohol.
> 
> - USA, sit down, we need to talk about your gun problem.
> - What gun problem ? I don't have problems with guns, I love'em.


If you are aware of history that how it should go. Way more people ended up dead in history way more often, no reason to justify ruinning the fun of millions.


Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Kalondo entering the thread with a machine gun of ad hominems.


What legs do you stand on captain let's toss people of Narutoforums for not being online ''cool''?



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's like you translate this from another language in some app that almost gets things right and just run here and post it.
> 
> I just have one question, are you actually Tommy Wiseau?
> 
> ...



It could seem that way for a member of the close minded community.


Because all right wingers are that... Or something, you have no desire t understand them etc...


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 15, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> What legs do you stand on captain let's toss people of Narutoforums for not being online ''cool''?



There was no discussion on right-wingers vs left-wingers before you started.

You came here to attack people you don't like, and that's it.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 15, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> There was no discussion on right-wingers vs left-wingers before you started.
> 
> You came here to attack people you don't like, and that's it.


Just shitting on South Florida and Republicans. And America.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 15, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> If you are aware of history that how it should go. Way more people ended up dead in history way more often, no reason to justify ruinning the fun of millions.



Way more people ended up dead in history way more often = People died in the past so it's ok that they die now ?

If you are aware of history that how it should go = What should go ? Death of children ? 

Ruinning the fun of millions = people should have guns because it is _fun _?


Yet another senseless sentence. Do you know how to make coherent sentences ? I'm worried for how you do in your personal life, really. It seems like a case of dementia or dislexya. Go find a psychiatrist or something, you might have a cognitive problem that's keeping you from uttering coherent sentences. I'm done trying to talk to you, every post you submit makes me more confused as to what your argument really is, I need a translator to understand you. Seek help, please.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 15, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Actually, I believe that both sides are right.  Weapons with killing power are too readily available.
> 
> But yes, there are more mentally ill people than ever.  These people are ticking time bombs that will eventually snap and cause problems.
> 
> ...



Imagine if those mentally ill people couldn't get guns....Like they can't in literary every other civilized nation.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 15, 2018)

man this was worse than columbine. RIP.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 15, 2018)

Its just another reason not to have kids in america.
No healthcare system 
No good education
Even if they go to school there's a non 0 chance they will be shot


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 15, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> Its just another reason not to have kids in america.
> No healthcare system
> No good education
> Even if they go to school there's a non 0 chance they will be shot



Tbf, there's a non 0 chance kids will be shot in school any place in the world. The thing with USA is that the chance they will be shot is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay above the normal.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 15, 2018)

Trump gives speech, fails to mention gun control.



Says people should be more vigilant about reporting troubled people, even though FBI investigated this person.

HOWEVER,

Mnuchin, in an apparent break from the rest of the WH, called on Congress to do something (albeit in inexplicit terms)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deer Lord (Feb 15, 2018)

Republicans be like

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 15, 2018)

LesExit said:


> As it is virtually only men doing these acts (Click here for proof.) and the majority of violent crime in general, we should be taking into account what drives so many men to act out in violent ways at such a _high_ rate. Nature, nurture, a mix, whatever. It is concerning.
> 
> But I understand many people would rather look at the literal fact that virtually all mass shootings are committed by men as a simple coincidence or just men being men and nothing to look deeper into.
> 
> ...




People are aware of this though. People are watching. The administration noticed this kid. They circulated memos about the student’s troubling behavior. Other students noticed this kid. Neighbors noticed this kid. The larger community noticed his instagram, his gun obsession. Even a youtube comment made by someone with his name declaring “I’m going to be a professional school shooter” was taken down and flagged, and the FBI actually looked into it. America is well aware of disaffected / unsound young men. It's not a conversation we refuse to have, and you can bet the school counselors noticed this kid too.

I still have someone in my life who I'm concerned might hurt a bunch fo strangers. I notice him. His family notices him. His few friends notice him. I phone these people up and have long conversations with them every time there's a shooting in the news. But our awareness is not going to stop him. 

It's gotta be gun control or school security. I'm in favor of more school security for reasons I've probably gone into before, but those are the two options we have as a country. I don't know if it seems that americans are complacent overseas, but we're not. It's just that our awareness can only do so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 15, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> It's gotta be gun control or school security. I'm in favor of more school security for reasons I've probably gone into before, but those are the two options we have as a country. I don't know if it seems that americans are complacent overseas, but we're not. It's just that our awareness can only do so much.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 15, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Trump gives speech, fails to mention gun control.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, who thought the number two of the guys with the most punchable faces ever would be the one to(sorta) stand up ?

The number BTW is Sean Hannity. It doesn't matter which side you're on, this is not a left or right issue, you gotta admit that you see Sean Hannity's face, you want to punch him, you're not human if you don't .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2018)

Oh boy

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Sad! 3


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 15, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Oh boy



I think someone, somewhere probably has a drinking game whenever gun advocates (Read "gun lobbyists") say "thoughts and prayers" . Or maybe a bingo .


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I think someone, somewhere probably has a drinking game whenever gun advocates (Read "gun lobbyists") say "thoughts and prayers" . Or maybe a bingo .



The NRA is basically the lifeblood for a number of Republican politicians at this point.  They offer only "prayers and condolences" while protecting the NRA who allowed for _semi-automatics _to be owned by even those who have mental health problems.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 15, 2018)

Irony alert off the meter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 15, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2018)

The other fun thing is that all of this "we just need security," talk is just what they want. Security is a chance to sell services and guns to more people. 

And what could go wrong with some wannabe cops with guns walking around schools with delusions of grandeur. I couldn't foresee any problem coming from that...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2018)

More fun facts:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 15, 2018)

The Republic of Florida calls itself "a white civil rights organization fighting for white identitarian politics" on its website, adding that its "current short-term goals are to occupy urban areas to recruit suburban young whites" in pursuit of "the ultimate creation of a white ethnostate."

A training video the group posted online shows members practicing military maneuvers in camouflage clothing and saluting each other, along with music that says "_*They call me Nazi / and I'm proud of it.*_"

So he was also a White Nationalist fanatic.  Well, now we know nothing will be done by the White House.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> The Republic of Florida calls itself "a white civil rights organization fighting for white identitarian politics" on its website, adding that its "current short-term goals are to occupy urban areas to recruit suburban young whites" in pursuit of "the ultimate creation of a white ethnostate."
> 
> A training video the group posted online shows members practicing military maneuvers in camouflage clothing and saluting each other, along with music that says "_*They call me Nazi / and I'm proud of it.*_"
> 
> So he was also a White Nationalist fanatic.  Well, now we know nothing will be done by the White House.


We knew what he was when they ruled out terrorism super early and said it was an isolated event. They typically don't do that for Muslims.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 15, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> We knew what he was when they ruled out terrorism super early and said it was an isolated event. They typically don't do that for Muslims.



True, they only cover up for nazis, come on, we should've known this administration better, I'm honestly embarrassed I didn't see this earlier.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 15, 2018)

I rarely ever comment on stuff like this beyond saying R.I.P to the victims because I'm apathetic to politics in my own country let alone America's, bar laughing at the spectacle that is both anyway, but this is some next level shit.

How is it even feasible that a 19 year old can go and legally buy and own a gun, let alone a Semi-Automatic rifle? Is the legal drinking age in America not 21 across the board for every state? How the fuck does it make any sense that you can legally own a gun before you're even old enough to drink? Or is this completely normal and I'm the one who's off kilter for finding it bizarre?

Reactions: Agree 5 | Sad! 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2018)



Reactions: Sad! 2


----------



## LesExit (Feb 15, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> People are aware of this though. People are watching. The administration noticed this kid. They circulated memos about the student’s troubling behavior. Other students noticed this kid. Neighbors noticed this kid. The larger community noticed his instagram, his gun obsession. Even a youtube comment made by someone with his name declaring “I’m going to be a professional school shooter” was taken down and flagged, and the FBI actually looked into it. America is well aware of disaffected / unsound young men. It's not a conversation we refuse to have, and you can bet the school counselors noticed this kid too.
> 
> I still have someone in my life who I'm concerned might hurt a bunch fo strangers. I notice him. His family notices him. His few friends notice him. I phone these people up and have long conversations with them every time there's a shooting in the news. But our awareness is not going to stop him.
> 
> It's gotta be gun control or school security. I'm in favor of more school security for reasons I've probably gone into before, but those are the two options we have as a country. I don't know if it seems that americans are complacent overseas, but we're not. It's just that our awareness can only do so much.


I did not think my words would be interpreted as literally zero people think about these problems. Much of America is aware of these issues, but as usual no meaningful actions are taken. Gun control...under this administration...lol. School security maybe. A shame we are in a place where we literally have to protect our students like this. By continuing to take no concrete legal actions, we might as well just be ignoring this shit. The normalization of mass shootings since Columbine is so depressing. All these empty condolences from politicians... 

How long before the next

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 15, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> We knew what he was when they ruled out terrorism super early and said it was an isolated event. They typically don't do that for Muslims.



With Muslims or Mexicans, it is an immediate call for action against illegal immigrants.  But when it is an American citizen causing a mass-shooting, it's all "mental illness", "prayers and condolences" and "it's too soon to talk about gun control laws/it threatens *our gun rights*".





LesExit said:


> How long before the next



Next month on average is the trend for the past year.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2018)

Blu-ray said:


> I rarely ever comment on stuff like this beyond saying R.I.P to the victims because I'm apathetic to politics in my own country let alone America's, bar laughing at the spectacle that is both anyway, but this is some next level shit.
> 
> How is it even feasible that a 19 year old can go and legally buy and own a gun, let alone a Semi-Automatic rifle? Is the legal drinking age in America not 21 across the board for every state? How the fuck does it make any sense that you can legally own a gun before you're even old enough to drink? Or is this completely normal and I'm the one who's off kilter for finding it bizarre?


You've got a really strong lobby pushing for it. Alcohol laws were forced on states from the federal level. Basically if you didn't adopt the laws you'd miss out on federal funding for things. I want to say Louisiana was one of the last to adopt the higher drinking age. 

I mean, you must be new to this whole thing, we have cases of kids in single digit ages that keep a gun in their own room that belongs to them over here and that's seen as perfectly fine and normal. People like to pretend that isn't part of the problem, but it totally is. The country is so obsessed and protective of guns.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 15, 2018)

Blu-ray said:


> I rarely ever comment on stuff like this beyond saying R.I.P to the victims because I'm apathetic to politics in my own country let alone America's, bar laughing at the spectacle that is both anyway, but this is some next level shit.
> 
> How is it even feasible that a 19 year old can go and legally buy and own a gun, let alone a Semi-Automatic rifle? Is the legal drinking age in America not 21 across the board for every state? How the fuck does it make any sense that you can legally own a gun before you're even old enough to drink? Or is this completely normal and I'm the one who's off kilter for finding it bizarre?



Republicans might start pushing for the right to bear arms fresh out of the womb


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 15, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I mean, you must be new to this whole thing, we have cases of kids in single digit ages that keep a gun in their own room that belongs to them over here and that's seen as perfectly fine and normal. People like to pretend that isn't part of the problem, but it totally is. The country is so obsessed and protective of guns.



Because it is enshrined in the Second Amendment, and because the NRA pushed Congress to change the interpretation to mean all citizens should have guns.  

They care about their "gun rights" more than they care about the lives taken by said guns.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Because it is enshrined in the Second Amendment, and because the NRA pushed Congress to change the interpretation to mean all citizens should have guns.
> 
> They care about their "gun rights" more than they care about the lives taken by said guns.


And the fucked up thing is the citizens still support the NRA. Like at this point if you're a member of the NRA there's no doubt you're part of the problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 15, 2018)

LesExit said:


> I did not think my words would be interpreted as literally zero people think about these problems. Much of America is aware of these issues, but as usual no meaningful actions are taken. Gun control...under this administration...lol. School security maybe. A shame we are in a place where we literally have to protect our students like this. By continuing to take no concrete legal actions, we might as well just be ignoring this shit. The normalization of mass shootings since Columbine is so depressing. All these empty condolences from politicians...
> 
> How long before the next




We can actually get school security overhauled. That's why I'm in favor of it, and I'm encouraged by the schools that are already taking action even without the funds. School security is more practical, considering our country's divide with gun regulation. It's not ideal, but it's what we have to work with.

We overhauled airport security and even managed to turn that into something profitable, and we can do the same for schools. We should have security guards and metal detectors. There are good arguments for kids getting around those securities, but just like the good arguments about kids getting around gun regulations, the possibility that people can get around the solutions shouldn't prevent the solutions altogether. 

Gotta do something.

...I'm assuming we've gotta do _something_.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> We can actually get school security overhauled. That's why I'm in favor of it, and I'm encouraged by the schools that are already taking action even without the funds. School security is more practical, considering our country's divide with gun regulation. It's not ideal, but it's what we have to work with.
> 
> We overhauled airport security and even managed to turn that into something profitable, and we can do the same for schools. We should have security guards and metal detectors. There are good arguments for kids getting around those securities, but just like the good arguments about kids getting around gun regulations, the possibility that people can get around the solutions shouldn't prevent the solutions altogether.
> 
> ...


You might as well just put that shit in every place then...

First of all, the problem with this idea is that it does make money, that's what someone is counting on. Why should gun makers lose money to protect people when they can make money off the people they put in danger. Security means more guns and it also means more money coming from the education budget to go to another thing it shouldn't have to, because that's where it would come from. 

And then shootings here aren't just contained to schools. They happen in homes, malls, etc. 

I say let it keep happening, there's got to be some upwards limit where the right people care enough to do what they actually should and the NRA doesn't get to have it's way. Hell, some of the people who have kids that have been shot are still fighting against gun control, it's not dire enough yet.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 15, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I mean, you must be new to this whole thing, we have cases of kids in single digit ages that keep a gun in their own room that belongs to them over here and that's seen as perfectly fine and normal.


I was about to say you were exaggerating, but then I remembered that 9 year old girl who accidentally killed her gun instructor with an Uzi.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2018)

Blu-ray said:


> I was about to say you were exaggerating, but then I remembered that 9 year old girl who accidentally killed her gun instructor with an Uzi.


Click here for proof.

The Headline is "NRA tells Parents to keep guns in kid's rooms for safety."

Reactions: Sad! 2


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 15, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> With Muslims or Mexicans, it is an immediate call for action against illegal immigrants.  But when it is an American citizen causing a mass-shooting, it's all "mental illness", "prayers and condolences" and "it's too soon to talk about gun control laws/it threatens *our gun rights*".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean when its a White American Citizen.

He is a neo nazi shocking and here I thought the Alt Right just wanted free speech....


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 15, 2018)

Click here for proof.

“I have heard your prayers and seen your tears; I will heal you."

I can definitely see where the Pence influence is (and where conservative Christians were hoodwinked).


----------



## Drake (Feb 15, 2018)

If this kid is making comments about how he wants to be a school shooter and is constantly posting disturbing and threatening images and is known to be a potential danger by people around him, there is no excuse for letting him keep, buy, or even be around guns. Also, the FBI said they couldn't track the person behind the YouTube comment he made, but now people know that it was this kid who posted it? How does that work? It was really too difficult for the fucking FBI to identify someone based on a YouTube comment and then look into him more?

I consider myself a proponent of guns, but this kind of shit cannot be allowed to happen. People who are batshit insane should not have guns, period.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 15, 2018)

Drake said:


> If this kid is making comments about how he wants to be a school shooter and is constantly posting disturbing and threatening images and is known to be a potential danger by people around him, there is no excuse for letting him keep, buy, or even be around guns. Also, the FBI said they couldn't track the person behind the YouTube comment he made, but now people know that it was this kid who posted it? How does that work? It was really too difficult for the fucking FBI to identify someone based on a YouTube comment and then look into him more?
> 
> I consider myself a proponent of guns, but this kind of shit cannot be allowed to happen. People who are batshit insane should not have guns, period.



Well he is a white male right so of course the FBI and Cops did jack and shit. They never do much to stop White Domestic Terrorist...heck half the time the local cops are in bed with those groups.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hitt (Feb 15, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> Well he is a white male right so of course the FBI and Cops did jack and shit. They never do much to stop White Domestic Terrorist...heck half the time the local cops are in bed with those groups.


You're probably right.  If he was black his ass would be full of holes before he did _anything_.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 15, 2018)

"he's a white supremacist! white people are a threat to your children yaaas!"

>hispanic

I see this is a George Zimmerman and FBI Most Wanted type of "white person"


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> "he's a white supremacist! white people are a threat to your children yaaas!"
> 
> >hispanic
> 
> I see this is a George Zimmerman and FBI Most Wanted type of "white person"



I mean he was accepted by white nationalists so they clearly didn't mind adopting him for the cause

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 15, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> "he's a white supremacist! white people are a threat to your children yaaas!"
> 
> >hispanic
> 
> I see this is a George Zimmerman and FBI Most Wanted type of "white person"



Cause his last name is Cruz? Spain not part of Europe anymore? 

His only friends are white sumpemacist so he is white enough to recruit but now that he is guilty of killing people he is not white anymore funny how that works. 

Sorry Mega aint no one stopping this cracker and asking for his papers.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 15, 2018)

Parallax said:


> I mean he was accepted by white nationalists so they clearly didn't mind adopting him for the cause



That just shows how pathetic ""white nationalists"" are. I frequently troll /pol/ about the fact they're mongrels full of hispanics and slavs. Still doesn't make him white though



Skaddix said:


> Cause his last name is Cruz? Spain not part of Europe anymore?
> 
> Sorry Mega aint no one stopping this cracker and asking for his papers.



Hispancis aren't white no


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 15, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> That just shows how pathetic ""white nationalists"" are. I frequently troll /pol/ about the fact they're mongrels full of hispanics and slavs. Still doesn't make him white though
> 
> 
> 
> Hispancis aren't white no



Yes well I am sure once you and your friends take care of the Africans, Asians and Arabs you can mop up the Slavs and Hispanics....


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2018)

Bush did Sandy Hook

The CIA did Sandy Hook

I'm not joking.


----------



## Hitt (Feb 15, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> Hispancis aren't white no


Wrong again.  They certainly can be.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 15, 2018)

fyi unless your ancestry is from these places (as a caucasian) you aren't white


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2018)

People from Spain are white

well some of them anyway


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 15, 2018)

Hitt said:


> Wrong again.  They certainly can be.





But seriously this guy was on Guatemalan descent not even Iberian Spanish.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2018)

also white Brazilians


----------



## Hitt (Feb 15, 2018)

The World said:


> also white Brazilians


Mega is full of shit, as usual.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2018)

I love how strident Mega came into this thread since the shooter is brown.  He was feeling himself this hard during the Vegas shooting


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 15, 2018)

Parallax said:


> I love how strident Mega came into this thread since the shooter is brown.  He was feeling himself this hard during the Vegas shooting



Vegas shooter was half-Polish IIRC. Not white.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 15, 2018)

man this thread turned into a race/ethnicity debate.

RIP chil'en, may you be at peace in your new world


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 15, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> Vegas shooter was half-Polish IIRC. Not white.



So how do you feel about Your Lord And Savior Trump marrying and having a kid with Eastern European Trash? 

Shouldn't Pence be the real hero?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 15, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> So how do you feel about Your Lord And Savior Trump marrying and having a kid with Eastern European Trash?
> 
> Shouldn't Pence be the real hero?



When did I cast judgement on non-whites vs. whites? I'm not white either brah (Jewish Slavic-Manchurian). I'd bang Melania.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 15, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> When did I cast judgement on non-whites vs. whites? I'm not white either brah (Jewish Slavic-Manchurian). I'd bang Melania.



So not a White Nationalist but defending the rights of them........please show me a picture at your bar mitzvah, otherwise I dont believe you.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2018)

Polish people are white foh

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 15, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Polish people are white foh



Nope Read The Mega Post...You aint white unless your West of Germany and North of France.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 15, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> Hispancis aren't white no



> From where white people originated
> Not white


Can someone tell Megaharrison that "hispanic" in the sense that the USA talks about, you are talking about latin american groups that are generally a mix of white colonizer, black african slave and native americans and that the USA groups all of them in " hispanic " because the USA is very much ignorant of the word " miscegenation". In latin american countries you'll find people who are " mulato,mestiço/mestizo, caboclo"  and other words to describe the variation of ethinicities. All dubbed " hispanics " by americans. And spanish people who are generally as white as or even whiter than what the " white american " are called "hispanics".

'MURICA FUCK YEAH ! am I right ?

Edit: 





The World said:


> also white Brazilians





Megaharrison said:


> But seriously this guy was on Guatemalan descent not even Iberian Spanish.




*Spoiler*: _Totally not white people_


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 15, 2018)

To avoid confusion in the future, consult this chart

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 15, 2018)

Polish people are definitely white


----------



## Gunners (Feb 15, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> Irony alert off the meter.



Yeah, that's it. Encour

Smh

Smh

The man is a fool who would rather point the finger and cause chaos than address the elephant in the room.

We can say that he is fucked up because of his actions. We can say more focus should ve placed on identifying mental illness and treating it. However placing the blame, however discrete, on citizens for failing to pull the trigger on signs is irresponsible. 

We can say that he is a fucked up individual because of the actions he has committed, but society has shown that it is incapable of correctly profiling someone. We don't need to create an environment where people will feel as though they are doing their country a disservice by not acting on their prejudices. Making matters worse is the inability to trust law enforcement to correctly deal with a false alarm.

My heart goes out to the family and victims. My hope is that the harmful rhetoric that lead to this opens people's eyes to the terrorism that exists under their nose.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 15, 2018)

Ava said:


> Polish people are definitely white



Keep dreaming wladislaw


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 15, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> To avoid confusion in the future, consult this chart




*Spoiler*: __ 



[ímg]that paralyzing genjutsu




I guess these russians are slavic, oh well. I'm "hispanic-iberian" even though I have only one ancestor who is portuguese. Guess I am put in the same group that murdered my family members and made them slaves, oh well, but Megaharrison would never be wrong, I can throw out of the window all that I know about my own heritage, thanks Megaharrison, you truly are an equal in mind to your lord and savior, Trump. A stable genius like him, you also have the best words too.


----------



## Glued (Feb 15, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> To avoid confusion in the future, consult this chart



1) Slavs are white, how are Slavs not white?
2) Celtic People are white.
3) List completely ignores that Polynesian and Melanesian have extremely separate phenotypes, yet lumps them both as Pacific Islander.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> That just shows how pathetic ""white nationalists"" are. I frequently troll /pol/ about the fact they're mongrels full of hispanics and slavs. Still doesn't make him white though
> 
> 
> 
> Hispancis aren't white no


I guess you’ve never seen Christina AGUILERA


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 15, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correct.


> I'm "hispanic-iberian" even though I have only one ancestor who is portuguese.



Correct!



> Guess I am put in the same group that murdered my family members and made them slaves, oh well,



History sucks like that



> but Megaharrison would never be wrong, I can throw out of the window all that I know about my own heritage, thanks Megaharrison, you truly are an equal in mind to your lord and savior, Trump. A stable genius like him, you also have the best words too.



you're welcome

Anyway, all of you here are confusing skin complexion to race. Skin complexion is an aspect of race but not the only part.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 15, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> To avoid confusion in the future, consult this chart


Iranian is its own race? 

I knew you were entrenched in /pol/ tier pseudo-intellectualism but I didn't think you'd actually take largely ambiguous labels like this seriously.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 15, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Iranian is its own race?
> 
> I knew you were entrenched in /pol/ tier pseudo-intellectualism but I didn't think you'd actually take largely ambiguous labels like this seriously.





you should be glad I didn't lump you in with the poos. I was tempted


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2018)

Mega is on some Nazi level Master Race shit, which is pretty ironic considering where he's from


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 15, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Mega is on some Nazi level Master Race shit, which is pretty ironic considering where he's from



I never once said any of these races were superior to the others


*Spoiler*: __ 



though jews/asians > whites


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 15, 2018)

https://www.politico.com/story/2018/02/15/school-safety-cuts-trump-administration-348968

"We must address mental health issues".

-turns around and says to the White House -

"Let's cut funding for both school safety and mental health.  They won't notice we're doing that so long as I say the opposite".


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 15, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> you should be glad I didn't lump you in with the poos. I was tempted


You think I don't know this shit? I'm not sure you understand what ethno-linguistic even means, they're social and historical markers of population groups.  The overlap with genetics is proportional insofar as a group with people with an ethno-linguistic heritage is going to have similar genetics.  My skin is closer to full brown than to beige, I probably have much more "poo" in me as you describe than my lighter countrymen.  Afghanistan is extremely ethnically diverse, we have Tajiks, Pashtuns, Hazaras, Turkmen, Uzbeks all with distinct historical timelines.  

I mean differentiating "white" from "slavic" should've given away that this chart is straight out of the gutters of stormfront and the like, but your mind has been camping out at the sewage for so long it must've slipped past you.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 15, 2018)

woah calm down there baabar.

idk why you guys are so desperate to lump slavics in with the white race, horseshoe theory is real I guess as all the slav neo-nazis on /pol/ are desperate to do that too.

And yeah afghanistan is diverse but the dominant ethnic groups (Pashtuns) are primarily related to Iranians/persians. It is a bit of a mess though which is a reason it's such a failed state.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 15, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> woah calm down there baabar.
> 
> idk why you guys are so desperate to lump slavics in with the white race, horseshoe theory is real I guess as all the slav neo-nazis on /pol/ are desperate to do that too.
> 
> And yeah afghanistan is diverse but the dominant ethnic groups are primarily related to Iranians.


My bad, I promise I'm not mad.  I'm just being purposefully barbed because I want to chastise you for unironically promoting /pol/ copypasta as something to actually guide a discussion about race.  Explain why Indians and Nepalis are the same race but not Scots and Brits, other than the fact that you found it on the internet.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 15, 2018)

Well ya see, the Romans are pretty much responsible for the modern English identity but they never advanced as far as Scotland

Also I didn't find this I made it primarily to troll /pol/ with as every slovakian neo-nazi pretends they're a member of The Master Race and it makes them mad to call them non-white. 

This has gone way beyond the original point which was me mocking the while "whites = hispanic, but only in certain situations" trend and I'm bored of it.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 15, 2018)

Oh you made it yourself, even better.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 15, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> I never once said any of these races were superior to the others
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I mean you don't have to, your map allows you to claim any of the desirable countries are clearly separate from the savage ones.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 15, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Oh you made it yourself, even better.



that's how you know it's accurate

I have lots of /pol/ infographs that get circulated around


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 15, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> that's how you know it's accurate
> 
> I have lots of /pol/ infographs that get circulated around
> 
> ...


[students laughing] is a nice touch

Problem is, you satirize them but outside of anything relating to Jews you parrot their politics and social dogmas.  I'm not sure if you even know what's ironic or not anymore, outside of the mentioned.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2018)

Yall fell for megas trolling smfh


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 15, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> Correct.



They'd be more correctly characterized as Samoyedic peoples. 



Megaharrison said:


> Correct!



Nope, I won't even get in detail to my heritage, but NO. 



Megaharrison said:


> History sucks like that



You _*DO *_know that I'm(Almost) a graduate in history, right ? RIGHT ? _*RIGHT*_ ? It IS NOT HISTORY, that shit is not even a ROUGH quantification of ethinicities, you'd be insulting the meaning of the word rough if you said that. And you DO know that I know that there's way more to the areas in that map you've brought than it's mentioned, like, only in Brazil, that I REALLY hope that you won't try to debate on my own fucking territory, but please be welcomed, the map fails miserably because it fails to acknowledge even a race that is already broadened(Pardos, that in the broadest definition possible is composed of mulatos, mestiços and cafusos) as fuck. Not to mention various other mistakes(For example, where's "Iranian people" in Turkey ? Turkey has THE largest population of kurds, that I think AFAIK would fall under "Iranian People" even though that itself is a gross overgeneralization by any metric). 



Megaharrison said:


> you're welcome
> 
> Anyway, all of you here are confusing skin complexion to race. Skin complexion is an aspect of race but not the only part.



Yeah, I'm the one saying " everything bellow the USA = Hispanic/iberic or black. Sure, I'm the one doing that.


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 15, 2018)

Coming Soon To Amazon, MEGAHARRISON'S HIERARCHY OF THE RACES

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 15, 2018)

I have an actual hierarchy of races but I can't find it atm.

whites aren't on top, don't worry

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Ashi (Feb 15, 2018)

Who tf put this Megaharrison guy on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 15, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> I never once said any of these races were superior to the others
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Megaharrison said:


> I have an actual hierarchy of races but I can't find it atm.
> 
> whites aren't on top, don't worry

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Esdese (Feb 15, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> I have an actual hierarchy of races but I can't find it atm.
> 
> whites aren't on top, don't worry


Please find it if you can. I really want to read it and compare it to my hierarchy of ethnicity and race

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ashi (Feb 15, 2018)

I’m curious though... by what metric are you using to determine this inate “superiority” each race has over another @Megaharrison


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 15, 2018)

Ashi said:


> I’m curious though... by what metric are you using to determine this inate “superiority” each race has over another @Megaharrison


IQ scores + historical achievement
____________________________________
years oppressing jews + 1​

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 15, 2018)

afgpride said:


> IQ scores + historical achievement
> ____________________________________
> years oppressing jews + 1​



You forgot height and penis girth (not length)

You got people like the Icelandic, who are absolute shit with regards to historical achievements and bankrupted themselves and have half of the population believe in fairies (so there goes intelligence), that are quite high because of having short but thick hairy dicks. Like one of those canned cranberry sauces after half the family went through it at thanksgiving.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 15, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> To avoid confusion in the future, consult this chart


Wrong, all of iraq, Turkey, Iran and syria arent Arab and turkish


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 15, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> You forgot height and penis girth (not length)


So you're packing a slug on you huh.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 15, 2018)

afgpride said:


> So you're packing a slug on you huh.



You ever see those soda cans they give people in nursing homes?


----------



## Glued (Feb 15, 2018)

Alright, Mega, explain to me how Slavs and Celts are not white? Not trying to be rude, I just want to know.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 15, 2018)

...so Mega's truly gone full racist?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 16, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> Its just another reason not to have kids in america.
> No healthcare system
> No good education
> Even if they go to school there's a non 0 chance they will be shot


There is literally no healthcare?  Could you exaggerate a bit more.

You mean the world biggest higher ed brands are within the US.

I am sure there are no other countries in which people end up dead in schools...



KidTony said:


> Imagine if those mentally ill people couldn't get guns....Like they can't in literary every other civilized nation.



Yeah because civilized in itself means that it's great... Right?




Mr. Black Leg said:


> Way more people ended up dead in history way more often = People died in the past so it's ok that they die now ?
> 
> If you are aware of history that how it should go = What should go ? Death of children ?
> 
> ...


I wish they were alive but i do not treat it like apocalypse.

You should relax.

Fuck yeah.

People on the right never complained so i guess it's just partisan horseshit.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> it's just artisan horseshit.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 16, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> To avoid confusion in the future, consult this chart


Wrong lul
Madagascar is closer to Malay than African


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 16, 2018)

Paywalled


----------



## Garcher (Feb 16, 2018)

There was literally no way to avoid this.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 16, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> I wish they were alive but i do not treat it like apocalypse.



Kids are dead. Not because they were out in the streets and got mugged, and subsequently killed. Not because of a stray bullet. Because they were in high school. It certainly is not the apocalypse, but you bet your ass that it is as every little bad as everyone is making it out to be.



Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> You should relax.



Well, I certainly should. Or not, it might give ideas to someone in Brazil and I am still in college. 



Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Fuck yeah.



The downsides outweigh the benefits. 



Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> People on the right never complained so i guess it's just partisan horseshit.



If people don't care about children dying in the fucking schools there's something wrong with them, not with me.


----------



## Junta1987 (Feb 16, 2018)

Skaddix said:


> You mean when its a White American Citizen.
> 
> He is a neo nazi shocking and here I thought the Alt Right just wanted free speech....





"On Thursday, Jordan Jereb, a leader of a white supremacist group based in North Florida, told The Associated Press that Mr. Cruz had joined the group, but later Mr. Jereb said that he did not know whether that was true. Sheriff Israel said he could not confirm any ties Mr. Cruz might have had to white nationalists."


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 16, 2018)

Back on topic - I wouldn't have sex with melania.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 16, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Back on topic - I wouldn't have sex with melania.


----------



## HolyHands (Feb 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 16, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Back on topic - I wouldn't have sex with melania.


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 16, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Back on topic - I wouldn't have sex with melania.




ehhh... I can understand where you're coming from. I like my women thick in the right places.

if I got a free pass at melania though, definitely wouldn't pass it up.


----------



## Junta1987 (Feb 16, 2018)

can somebody explain this?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 16, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Kids are dead. Not because they were out in the streets and got mugged, and subsequently killed. Not because of a stray bullet. Because they were in high school. It certainly is not the apocalypse, but you bet your ass that it is as every little bad as everyone is making it out to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's so bad the news cycle will move on in a couple of weeks or months.

You need more perspective...

No they don't.

People end up dead in the world every day.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 16, 2018)

"It's okay that _children die all the time to angry idiots with a semi-automatic weapon/a gun stash_, because things die all over the planet."

Please, then. Do the gene pool a favor and off yourself right now, it doesn't need you.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 16, 2018)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-43088644

And the White House is actually refusing to show the photos of that repeal being signed.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## very bored (Feb 16, 2018)

A while back, Trump blamed Democrats for every crime commited by illegal immigrants.  Does that mean that Trump is responsible for every crime committed by a crazy person with a gun?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 16, 2018)

very bored said:


> A while back, Trump blamed Democrats for every crime commited by illegal immigrants.  Does that mean that Trump is responsible for every crime committed by a crazy person with a gun?


Of course not.

Trump isn't a Democrat.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 16, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> There is literally no healthcare?  Could you exaggerate a bit more.


Oh am I being too presidential in my exaggerations?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Highline College is in lockdown after reports of gunfire on campus.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Chie (Feb 16, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-43088644
> 
> And the White House is actually refusing to show the photos of that repeal being signed.


If it's signed then the document is available to the public. The fact that there are no photos is completely irrelevant.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 16, 2018)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Of course not.
> 
> Trump isn't a Democrat.


 

I don't know if this is real or not


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 16, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> Oh am I being too presidential in my exaggerations?



Worse than Bush after 911.


----------



## Breadman (Feb 16, 2018)

Oh well, if republicans want to keep up with the gun freedoms, that's fine. It's obvious that at this point, America is too incompetent to save their own children from being shot up in droves now.

What a bunch of failures.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 16, 2018)

very bored said:


> A while back, Trump blamed Democrats for every crime commited by illegal immigrants.  Does that mean that Trump is responsible for every crime committed by a crazy person with a gun?



Nope. 

Trump is protecting all people's rights to carry fire-arms to protect themselves and express their beliefs.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 16, 2018)

http://www.businessinsider.com/gun-...urce=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer-science


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 16, 2018)

Is it weird that I saw this thread in the main NF page and thought it w as another new school shooting that happened today?

Hard to keep track of those.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is it weird that I saw this thread in the main NF page and thought it w as another new school shooting that happened today?
> 
> Hard to keep track of those.



That's depressing.


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 16, 2018)

*Kentucky Governor Blames Latest School Shooting on Videogames*



> Leland Conway, the midday host of NewsRadio 840 WHAS (Kentuckiana’s News, Weather and Traffic Station), talked about the latest school shooting which just shook the United States with Kentucky governor Matt Bevin yesterday. In case you missed the news, on Valentine’s Day a student who had been expelled from the Stoneman Douglas High School (Parkland, Florida) entered the campus and killed 17 people while injuring another 15 with an AR-15 style semi-automatic rifle.
> 
> In the aforementioned talk, which is available as a recording here, Bevin expressed his belief that violent videogames (alongside other media products such as movies, TV series and even music) significantly affect the minds of young people who commit these horrific acts.
> 
> ...


*


*

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 16, 2018)

Death Certificate said:


> *Kentucky Governor Blames Latest School Shooting on Videogames*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EA not paying enough campaign protection money


----------



## Hitt (Feb 16, 2018)



Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Cipher97 (Feb 16, 2018)

Hitt said:


>


But Mr.Hit! It's obvious that the reason it's not working is because they're not praying hard enough!


----------



## Hitt (Feb 16, 2018)

Cipher97 said:


> But Mr.Hit! It's obvious that the reason it's not working is because they're not praying hard enough!


Prayer is a useless gesture that people use because they are frankly powerless to do anything else.  

Our politicians, on the other hand...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 16, 2018)

His Royal Majesty ZatchRaven of Östersjöarna said:


> Highline College is in lockdown after reports of gunfire on campus.





Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is it weird that I saw this thread in the main NF page and thought it w as another new school shooting that happened today?
> 
> Hard to keep track of those.


See above quote 



Skaddix said:


> EA not paying enough campaign protection money


Well, when they make their games pay-to-win, it's hard not get angry enough to grab your assault rifle


----------



## stream (Feb 16, 2018)

I see that Mega has been trolling, and many fell for it.

See, here we have a good example for the thread on the definition of trolling. He's posted repeatedly and consistently a silly and illogical claim about the "white race" and where your ancestors must come from for you to be part of it. He's ignored all arguments, and pushed his thesis to even sillier heights, like the idea that Polish and Irish people are Slavic, respectively Celtic, and therefore not "white".

And when he saw he was taken seriously, and that people were reacting with anger, he started talking about which races were superior to others. Some people still fell for it.

The fact that this goes in the same rough direction as some of the stances he's taken before, and the fact that he started small and gradually augmented the insanity prevented people from realizing he was trolling them.

There is a sunken cost fallacy hidden somewhere in the process. When the troll starts small, you take him seriously, and try to reason with it. The level of trolling gradually goes up, and you start thinking maybe it's a troll, and you should just stop arguing; but then if you give up the argument, that's admitting openly that the effort you went through to reason with the troll was a complete waste. And you don't want to give up all that effort in vain. So you try to salvage your position by defending against more and more ridiculous statements, until the troll claims outright that white is black (or at least, in this case, that white is not white), and you're hitting at windmills.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 16, 2018)

Nice tl;dr., @stream


----------



## Skaddix (Feb 16, 2018)

Meh cause arguing with Mega is fun and not every site lets you trash Mods as hard as this site does. Take it from experience I get banned for far less then what I have said about Mega or Bacon.

@stream but yeah I remember watching a youtube video about how the Alt Right moves the goalpost to always look like they win an argument despite their points being lies or dumb.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 16, 2018)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Is it weird that I saw this thread in the main NF page and thought it w as another new school shooting that happened today?
> 
> Hard to keep track of those.


not too far from the truth
You think they're going to let violent offenders make motorcycles?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2018)

Death Certificate said:


> *Kentucky Governor Blames Latest School Shooting on Videogames*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck him. In fact, I don’t self promote on here, but if you have a Twitter retween this shit. Maybe I’ll get banned again. Last time I got banned I had to claim Piers Morgan licks little boys assholes though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 16, 2018)

Death Certificate said:


> *Kentucky Governor Blames Latest School Shooting on Videogames*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why must stupidity like this always come up?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2018)

stream said:


> I see that Mega has been trolling, and many fell for it.
> 
> See, here we have a good example for the thread on the definition of trolling. He's posted repeatedly and consistently a silly and illogical claim about the "white race" and where your ancestors must come from for you to be part of it. He's ignored all arguments, and pushed his thesis to even sillier heights, like the idea that Polish and Irish people are Slavic, respectively Celtic, and therefore not "white".
> 
> ...


I got u

Mega is a troll and a POS dont fall for it


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2018)

damn this scumbag killed like all the mother Teresa's in his school


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2018)

scumbag CNN

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

The World said:


> scumbag CNN



That can't be real... wow...


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 16, 2018)

The World said:


> scumbag CNN



Some reporters have no personal ethics policy.

Also, "Bendaughter"?  If she actually wanted to be accurate, it'd be "Ben_*datter*_" - "Daughter of Ben".  That's the old Norwegian tradition, and works best if her father was named Ben.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 16, 2018)

Was there another shooting today?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 16, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Was there another shooting today?



Highline College reported it, but now they think it was fireworks


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

The World said:


> scumbag CNN


Wow, that is very sad to read. She doesn't care about them at all. 

Please approve this post @baconbits @mr_shadow


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 16, 2018)

>Muslim terrorism, which are statistically insignificant but can be prevented by common sense immigration laws
>omg statistically it's a non-factor! this is just part and parcel to living in a modern city! we will not overreact! it's not a big deal

>mass shootings, which are statistically insignificant
>omg we need common sense gun laws (even though we already have them!) these shootings are murdering everybody and are making life itself unlivable! 

I don't get this

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 16, 2018)

Yoshua said:


> Oh well, if republicans want to keep up with the gun freedoms, that's fine. It's obvious that at this point, America is too incompetent to save their own children from being shot up in droves now.
> 
> What a bunch of failures.


It's a large country, anomalies do not define it

.


The World said:


> scumbag CNN



At least she did not ask for a selfie.



Megaharrison said:


> >Muslim terrorism, which are statistically insignificant but can be prevented by common sense immigration laws



I don't think that is possible.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 16, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> >Muslim terrorism, which are statistically insignificant but can be prevented by common sense immigration laws
> >omg statistically it's a non-factor! this is just part and parcel to living in a modern city! we will not overreact! it's not a big deal
> 
> >mass shootings, which are statistically insignificant
> ...


But you get the reverse though, of course.

>mass shootings
>omg statistically it's a non-factor! this is just part and parcel to maintaining 2nd amendment rights! we will not overreact! it's not a big deal

>Muslim terrorism
>omg we need a ban on muslims (even though it doesn't actually move the needle and only alienates law abiding immigrants) this terrorism is out of control making life itself unlivable!

This one makes sense because it's your side doing it.  The fact of the matter is both are statistically insignificant and neither are outright preventable.  What matters is legal philosophy and practicality pertaining to risk factors and liberties.  Some people think having a bazillion guns increases the chances of gun related crimes.  They have a point.  You can say it doesn't matter because muh guns, but you should make peace with the implications of doing so.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 16, 2018)

The World said:


> scumbag CNN


Psychopathic mongrel.  This boils my blood tbh.


----------



## Alita (Feb 16, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Back on topic - I wouldn't have sex with melania.



I wouldn't be surprised if Melania has a STD since she had sex with Trump who sleeps around a lot including with that porn star stormy daniels who he had a affair with. So I'll pass on her too. Don't even think she's that attractive tbh.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Feb 17, 2018)

I wasn't aware about this shooting. It's bit so much reported here in Malaysia.


----------



## Breadman (Feb 17, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> It's a large country, anomalies do not define it
> 
> .
> 
> ...



Kinda hard to call it an anomaly when at this point, whenever I hear about a shooting in the US, me and others barely have any surprise to it happening.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 17, 2018)

Yoshua said:


> Kinda hard to call it an anomaly when at this point, whenever I hear about a shooting in the US, me and others barely have any surprise to it happening.


Blame the media. It is an anomaly.

Reactions: Sad! 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 17, 2018)

Mass shootings can hardly be called an anomaly. I'd call it a regular occurance at this point.

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/ng-interactive/2017/oct/02/america-mass-shootings-gun-violence


----------



## wibisana (Feb 17, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I don't know if this is real or not


Some in here said before 

Trump was democrat until Barack become 1st black President (cuz he is so Racist)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 17, 2018)

The World said:


> scumbag CNN


lmao imgur censored you quick!


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 17, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> Mass shootings can hardly be called an anomaly. I'd call it a regular occurance at this point.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/ng-interactive/2017/oct/02/america-mass-shootings-gun-violence


It's an American anomaly, the same way Breivik was for his country.


----------



## Deer Lord (Feb 17, 2018)

An earthquake is an anomaly
mass shootings happen every week.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Death Certificate (Feb 17, 2018)

Deer Lord said:


> An earthquake is an anomaly
> mass shootings happen every week.



I honestly don't know how Kalondo can say that sentence with a straight face.


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 17, 2018)

The World said:


> scumbag CNN


What was this?


----------



## Atlas (Feb 17, 2018)

Death Certificate said:


> I honestly don't know how Kalondo can say that sentence with a straight face.



I don't know how he can say anything he posts with a straight face.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 17, 2018)

Earthquakes happen every day though.

Does this mean kalondo is right..?


----------



## Raiden (Feb 17, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> >Muslim terrorism, which are statistically insignificant but can be prevented by common sense immigration laws
> >omg statistically it's a non-factor! this is just part and parcel to living in a modern city! we will not overreact! it's not a big deal
> 
> >mass shootings, which are statistically insignificant
> ...



There have been a number of voices in Florida alone that say the current laws aren't enough to prevent stuff like this from happening. I don't think it's unreasonable to say more needs to be done to prevent these issues.


----------



## Magic (Feb 17, 2018)

NRA


----------



## wibisana (Feb 18, 2018)

Deer Lord said:


> An earthquake *with more than 5/6 magnitude* is an anomaly
> mass shootings happen every week.


Fixed a bit for ya

Since we are sitting in a plate on top of molten iron, our land is constantly moving

Earthquakes bellow 3 is happen everytime and we cant feel tgem

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Breadman (Feb 18, 2018)

You know what, repubs? You're right about this. There's nothing America can do about this gun epidemic.

I think we can all come to a logical and happy agreement that your country is too incompetent to solve this issue, as they can't even save these kids, or lower the numbers.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (Feb 18, 2018)

Yoshua said:


> You know what, repubs? You're right about this. There's nothing America can do about this gun epidemic.
> 
> I think we can all come to a logical and happy agreement that your country is too incompetent to solve this issue, as they can't even save these kids, or lower the numbers.


Im gonna repeat it (someone might have said it)

You know what is sad think? Aside insincere thoughts and prayers, these whole fiasco have made us think the victims just as numbers.

While those innocences dont deserve to die in school while learning or teaching next generation who will run your Country.

Real sad ofc


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 18, 2018)

Deer Lord said:


> An earthquake is an anomaly
> mass shootings happen every week.


Yeah, between gangs.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 18, 2018)

Trump equates FBI's Russia probe with Florida shooting - POLITICO


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Feb 18, 2018)

Gun control.....NOW !!!!



Megaharrison said:


> To avoid confusion in the future, consult this chart



This is so out of whack!

You can be Hispanic and white!  My father's side of the family are Mexicans of mostly French/Spaniard descent for fuck' S sake!  My mother is mestizo (mix European and Amerindian) so my siblings and I look a bit more *exotic* but definitely not short nor very dark (tan complexion) compared to the stereotypical view America/Israel has of Latinos (nothing wrong with being dark skin or Amerindian).  For the record, my siblings and I are proud of our mestizo heritage even when Americans try to racialize us as not being really Mexican due to superficial reasons (see above) and misinterpreting *mestizo* meaning full Amerindian when it means mix!

You are a fucking moron!


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 18, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Yeah, between gangs.





As of Valentine's Day, it is  6-7 shootings targeting students/teachers on school property. 
An average of once per week isn't an issue?


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Feb 18, 2018)

He really grows on you.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 18, 2018)

Megaharrison said:


> >Muslim terrorism, which are statistically insignificant but can be prevented by common sense immigration laws
> >omg statistically it's a non-factor! this is just part and parcel to living in a modern city! we will not overreact! it's not a big deal
> 
> >mass shootings, which are statistically insignificant
> ...


I suppose we could corner off a section of the country and dump the None whites there? Like a particular country

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 18, 2018)

Florida school shooting: Students to march on Washington
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-43105701
I wish they found away to gather all the victims of all the school shootings and rally at washington

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 18, 2018)

No surprises there.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> No surprises there.


Yeah, I replied to this asking what they expected. Trump and the Republicans haven't actually tried to do anything about this issue since Columbine. There was talk about something once that sounded good but never went anywhere.


----------



## HolyHands (Feb 18, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah, I replied to this asking what they expected. Trump and the Republicans haven't actually tried to do anything about this issue since Columbine. There was talk about something once that sounded good but never went anywhere.



They gave their thoughts and prayers, what more do you want?!


----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 18, 2018)

Trump attempting to deflect on Russia collusion and appear empathetic towards victims of the shooting at the same time.



> *Trump: FBI 'spending too much time' on Russia inquiry and missed Florida shooter signs*
> 
> *The president’s attempt to use the shooting to make a political point about the Russia inquiries drew swift criticism*
> 
> ...


Source

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/feb/18/donald-trump-fbi-russia-inquiry-florida-shooting


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2018)

Then he should do us a favor and turn himself in.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 18, 2018)

But he's innocent and it's a witch hunt! All those ties to Russia he's got are just coincidence and/or made up the the Liberal snowflakes! Something about Hillary!


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 18, 2018)

Link removed

The face of America, ladies and gentlemen.  Only giving a token appearance around shooting victims and then it's off to a disco party at his Mar-a-lago.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 18, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Link removed
> 
> The face of America, ladies and gentlemen.  Only giving a token appearance around shooting victims and then it's off to a disco party at his Mar-a-lago.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 18, 2018)

One visit every four days at most so far, and it has cost taxpayers over 50 million dollars.


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 18, 2018)

They should create a whole gun license system. Have gun owners do hard written tests and pass (we don't need dumbasses wielding guns), and also go through strict background checks. Like I find it disturbing how anyone can retrieve a gun from a local Walmart.


----------



## Chie (Feb 18, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> They should create a whole gun license system. Have gun owners do hard written tests and pass (we don't need dumbasses wielding guns), and also go through strict background checks.


That would be unconstitutional.



> Like I find it disturbing how anyone can retrieve a gun from a local Walmart.


Then move to a country where people don't have the right to bear arms.


----------



## sworder (Feb 18, 2018)

mega is doing an excellent chie impression


----------



## Parallax (Feb 18, 2018)

Chie said:


> That would be unconstitutional.
> 
> 
> Then move to a country where people don't have the right to bear arms.



How is that unconstitutional?


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 18, 2018)

Chie said:


> That would be unconstitutional.
> 
> 
> Then move to a country where people don't have the right to bear arms.


idk how it's unconstitutional 

and I'm already living in a country where we don't have the right to bear arms, it's a privilege


----------



## Atlas (Feb 18, 2018)

Parallax said:


> How is that unconstitutional?



Because conservatives said so.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 18, 2018)

Chie said:


> That would be unconstitutional.
> 
> 
> Then move to a country where people don't have the right to bear arms.



*A well regulated Militia*, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.

Actually, having tests would he entirely constitutional since it would be part of the “well regulated” portion of the article.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 18, 2018)

Furthermore to stress my precious post:


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> *A well regulated Militia*, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.
> 
> Actually, having tests would he entirely constitutional since it would be part of the “well regulated” portion of the article.


It's actually more in line with the spirit of the law than just letting people buy guns anywhere.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 18, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> *A well regulated Militia*, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.
> 
> Actually, having tests would he entirely constitutional since it would be part of the “well regulated” portion of the article.



Agreed.  Background tests and hard written tests would definitely cut down on the threat of violence by certain individuals using guns.

After all, an individual needs to pass a written test and spend a number of months with a "learner's license" before becoming a full-fledged driver.  There is no reason why the same cannot be applied to gun ownership.  Japan does it with its citizens, so it would certainly fit with the "well regulated militia" of the Second Amendment, when in the modern gun it is anything _*but *_regulated, and anyone can have one without being in the militia.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Agreed.  Background tests and hard written tests would definitely cut down on the threat of violence by certain individuals using guns.
> 
> After all, an individual needs to pass a written test and spend a number of months with a "learner's license" before becoming a full-fledged driver.  There is no reason why the same cannot be applied to gun ownership.  Japan does it with its citizens, so it would certainly fit with the "well regulated militia" of the Second Amendment, when in the modern gun it is anything _*but *_regulated, and anyone can have one without being in the militia.


There also needs to be a registry of guns and who owns them. If your gun goes missing you need to report it as soon as possible.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 18, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> There also needs to be a registry of guns and who owns them. If your gun goes missing you need to report it as soon as possible.



This as well.  "Freedom to wield a firearm" should not mean complete ambiguity as to who owns a gun.  Yet the NRA wants this with allowing people to "conceal carry" into even other states that prohibit conceal-carry.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 18, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Agreed.  Background tests and hard written tests would definitely cut down on the threat of violence by certain individuals using guns.
> 
> After all, an individual needs to pass a written test and spend a number of months with a "learner's license" before becoming a full-fledged driver.  There is no reason why the same cannot be applied to gun ownership.  Japan does it with its citizens, so it would certainly fit with the "well regulated militia" of the Second Amendment, when in the modern gun it is anything _*but *_regulated, and anyone can have one without being in the militia.



And furthermore, the 2nd amendment was written at a time when the us didn’t have a real standing army and relied heavily on local militia units. So the point of well regulated really still applies to both regular joe down the street and bob from what is now the national guard.

Essentially it is citizen soldiers. The article doesn’t say the militia must be well regulated, regular citizens however are exempt from the “well regulated” portion.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> This as well.  "Freedom to wield a firearm" should not mean complete ambiguity as to who owns a gun.  Yet the NRA wants this with allowing people to "conceal carry" into even other states that prohibit conceal-carry.


Well it's not just that. They have done away with anything that might be used to study gun violence that they could think of. The records of gun sales are nearly impossible to search due to shitty record keeping by the government. And with the assault rifle ban being gone and the mental health clauses being gone there is less gun regulation right now than there was a little over twenty years ago.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> And furthermore, the 2nd amendment was written at a time when the us didn’t have a real standing army and relied heavily on local militia units. So the point of well regulated really still applies to both regular joe down the street and bob from what is now the national guard.
> 
> Essentially it is citizen soldiers. The article doesn’t say the militia must be well regulated, regular citizens however m are exempt from the “week regulated” portion.


It was also in part about quelling slave rebellions, at least in the south. There were slave patrols that went around catching runaway slaves and they were basically the militias of the south. 

Really, without guns how would you be able to keep a farm where slaves outnumber you by a huge margin under control.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 18, 2018)

And there’s Switzerland where gun ownership goes hand in hand with the “militia”.
Except that there are still strict rules as to how to handle the weapon responsibily. And hold and behold, responsible regulations doesn’t make Switzerland into an anarchist state. Quite the opposite, it is one of the best place to live.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 18, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Well it's not just that. They have done away with anything that might be used to study gun violence that they could think of. The records of gun sales are nearly impossible to search due to shitty record keeping by the government. And with the assault rifle ban being gone and the mental health clauses being gone there is less gun regulation right now than there was a little over twenty years ago.



And I recall there are articles that say the NRA received money from Russia during the 2016 general election.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 18, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It was also in part about quelling slave rebellions, at least in the south. There were slave patrols that went around catching runaway slaves and they were basically the militias of the south.
> 
> Really, without guns how would you be able to keep a farm where slaves outnumber you by a huge margin under control.



Or to prevent the British from marching down Pennsylvania Avenue and burning Washington to the ground again amirit.


----------



## Chie (Feb 18, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> *A well regulated Militia*, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.
> 
> Actually, having tests would he entirely constitutional since it would be part of the “well regulated” portion of the article.


"Well regulated" in this context doesn't mean regulated by the government, since the latter clause confirms that the right shall not be infringed.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 18, 2018)

Chie said:


> "Well regulated" in this context doesn't mean regulated by the government, since the latter clause confirms that the right shall not be infringed.



Oh, so regulated by the states or regulated by the people? In which case gun stores would need to ask for the same tests aforementioned.  As long as it’s not the government capitalisim can take care of the “well regulated”.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> And I recall there are articles that say the NRA received money from Russia during the 2016 general election.


I had never heard this before, but I did a Google search and several different things popped up. This was among them: 





Alwaysmind said:


> Or to prevent the British from marching down Pennsylvania Avenue and burning Washington to the ground again amirit.



Yeah, I mean that was definitely the purpose of it in the north. I think that there was also some worry that if the Federal government had power to raise an army that was an army of its own that things could end up being how they had been with England and the like, but the thing is that the Federal government totally has an army of its own now, so if that was the thing we were trying to stop we failed miserably.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 18, 2018)

Chie said:


> "Well regulated" in this context doesn't mean regulated by the government, since the latter clause confirms that the right shall not be infringed.



Or if you wanna use the comma argument, 

A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.

Seems that it is unconstitutional to not ask for the tests aforementioned.


----------



## Chie (Feb 18, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Oh, so regulated by the states or regulated by the people? In which case gun stores would need to ask for the same tests aforementioned.  As long as it’s not the government capitalisim can take care of the “well regulated”.





> The phrase "well-regulated" was in common use long before 1789, and remained so for a century thereafter. It referred to the property of something being in proper working order. Something that was well-regulated was calibrated correctly, functioning as expected. Establishing government oversight of the people's arms was not only not the intent in using the phrase in the 2nd amendment, it was precisely to render the government powerless to do so that the founders wrote it.



Basically a well regulated militia literally meant a well equipped militia.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 18, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I had never heard this before, but I did a Google search and several different things popped up. This was among them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And it would seem then that the 2nd amendment is slightly out of date. The fear of having a standing army infringing on the liberties of Americans was real. But blunders in the War of 1812 made Americans realized that they needed professionals.

So the idea of a citizen soldier is forgotten when in fact it should be reinforced in its well regulated meaning.

Though in some sense the endless wars the army has been in has infringed personal liberties such as freedom of expression during the First World War. So the Founding Fathers were not all crazy traitors after all, they did have some valid fear.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 18, 2018)

Chie said:


> Basically a well regulated militia literally meant a well equipped militia.



So there you go, the second amendment phrasing is out of date and should be clarified.


----------



## Chie (Feb 18, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> And it would seem then that the 2nd amendment is slightly out of date.


This is no different from saying that the first amendment is out of date and that you should shut your mouth.



> So the idea of a citizen soldier is forgotten when in fact it should be reinforced in its well regulated meaning.


Then you'd be actively contradicting the intent, which was to keep government from creating any policies to disarm you.



Alwaysmind said:


> So there you go, the second amendment phrasing is out of date and should be clarified.


It's clear to anyone who decides to invest a minute of their time to look it up.

It's a right that prevents the government from introducing laws and regulations aimed to disarm you or your fellow countrymen.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 18, 2018)

Chie said:


> Then you'd be actively contradicting the intent, which was to keep government from creating any policies to disarm you.
> 
> 
> It's clear to anyone who decides to put away a minute of their time to look it up.
> ...



Wut?

Asking for a drivers test is not forbidding you from owning a car or learn how to drive. You still have full rights to do so.
Asking for tests is not disarming you since you have every right to ask to take the test to own a gun.


----------



## Chie (Feb 18, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Wut?
> 
> Asking for a drivers test is not forbidding you from owning a car or learn how to drive.


No, but you need a driver's licence in order to drive. And no, your ability to drive a car isn't protected by a right.



> Asking for tests is not disarming you since you have every right to ask to take the test to own a gun.


But there's no need for a test because everyone already has the right to own a gun. For a gun licence to have any purpose you'd have to revoke that right.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Feb 18, 2018)

Get rid of all guns. Bring back swords so that we can have anime fights in real life.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2018)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Get rid of all guns. Bring back swords so that we can have anime fights in real life.


Texas already has open sword carry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2018)

We have had a shootout and a restaurant shooting all today.


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 18, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Texas already has open sword carry.



Jesus Christ, there is?!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 18, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Jesus Christ, there is?!


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 18, 2018)

Time to put up some strength and get myself a Guts' Dragonslayer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 18, 2018)

But..... why...?


----------



## Atlas (Feb 18, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Jesus Christ, there is?!



While you were busy giving thoughts and prayers, I studied the blade.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Feb 18, 2018)

Atlas said:


> While you were busy giving thoughts and prayers, I studied the blade.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2018)

SupremeKage said:


> But..... why...?


Someone played Metal Gear Rising and thought Cowboy Samurais were cool.


----------



## Esdese (Feb 19, 2018)

I don't understand how having guns is a right in American, but for example healthcare isn't? Not trying to champion for free healthcare it has its pros and cons. One would assume that healthcare being a right makes more sense than guns, no? Hell it doesn't have to even  be healthcare any other idea makes more sense than guns being a RIGHT. I just used healthcare as an example.

Like sure go out and buy all the guns money can get you, to each their own, but I can't fathom how it is a right.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2018)

Esdese said:


> I don't understand how having guns is a right in American, but for example healthcare isn't? Not trying to champion for free healthcare it has its pros and cons. One would assume that healthcare being a right makes more sense than guns, no? Hell it doesn't have to even healthcare any other idea makes more sense than guns being a RIGHT. I just used healthcare as an example.
> 
> Like sure go out and by all the guns money can get you, to each their own, but I can't fathom how it is a right.


Because we live in a country of stupid fucking rednecks.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 19, 2018)

Samus Aran said:


> As of Valentine's Day, it is  6-7 shootings targeting students/teachers on school property.
> An average of once per week isn't an issue?


Shit like that will happen in giant country. That stuff does not even qualify as mass shooting.



Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Because we live in a country of stupid fucking rednecks.


Non rednecks must be so smart since they nominated someone who got beaten by him.



Catalyst75 said:


> Link removed
> 
> The face of America, ladies and gentlemen.  Only giving a token appearance around shooting victims and then it's off to a disco party at his Mar-a-lago.



How it should be, mass murders should not control America's party schelude.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Shit like that will happen in giant country. That stuff does not even qualify as mass shooting.


Give it a fucking rest with this bullshit. There's nothing that makes a big country different than any other country. It's not like being bigger means that we have a government the size of fucking Sealand. 

Also, Canada is 9.09 million sq KM and the US is 9.16 sq KM, so that's all it takes? We just need to be that much smaller and guns won't be a problem. 

And a mass shooting is anymore than three people, so yeah it does.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 19, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Give it a fucking rest with this bullshit. There's nothing that makes a big country different than any other country. It's not like being bigger means that we have a government the size of fucking Sealand.
> 
> Also, Canada is 9.09 million sq KM and the US is 9.16 sq KM, so that's all it takes? We just need to be that much smaller and guns won't be a problem.
> 
> And a mass shooting is anymore than three people, so yeah it does.


Some of those examples were someone shooting a gun into a wall because he believed it was a practice gun and and a kid playing with the gun of a policeman...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 19, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Some of those examples were someone shooting a gun into a wall because he believed it was a practice gun and and a kid playing with the gun of a policeman...


And? 

I don't know what you think that matters. If guns were regulated you wouldn't have those deaths either. Thanks for proving my point for me.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 19, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> And?
> 
> I don't know what you think that matters. If guns were regulated you wouldn't have those deaths either. Thanks for proving my point for me.


You can easily get some Breivik's and you ruined people's fun fro nothing.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 19, 2018)

ITT: "We shouldn't have gun control laws in this country because mass gun-related violence occurs in this country."

Well shit.

This is just flawless logic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cipher97 (Feb 19, 2018)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> ITT: "We shouldn't have gun control laws in this country because mass gun-related violence occurs in this country."
> 
> Well shit.
> 
> This is just flawless logic.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 19, 2018)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> ITT: "We shouldn't have gun control laws in this country because mass gun-related violence occurs in this country."
> 
> Well shit.
> 
> This is just flawless logic.



You know what. The constitution says it’s a right to bear arms, it doesn’t say any thing about being a constitutional to actually use the said arms. You’d think the founding fathers would mention that buying bullets was a constitutional right.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 19, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> You know what. The constitution says it’s a right to bear arms, it doesn’t say any thing about being a constitutional to actually use the said arms. You’d think the founding fathers would mention that buying bullets was a constitutional right.


They did not treat citizens as retards. I guess you have a unique interpretation. Or you think when you get a driver's licence that you might not be legally able to buy fuel?



Yami Munesanzun said:


> ITT: "We shouldn't have gun control laws in this country because mass gun-related violence occurs in this country."
> 
> Well shit.
> 
> This is just flawless logic.



The need for the fun of the many is more important than the actions of the tards.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

*Masked gunman shoots 4, including 6-year-old, outside Texas Roadhouse in San Antonio*


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> *Masked gunman shoots 4, including 6-year-old, outside Texas Roadhouse in San Antonio*



If only that 6 year-old had a gun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 19, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> They did not treat citizens as retards. I guess you have a unique interpretation. Or you think when you get a driver's licence that you might not be legally able to buy fuel?
> 
> 
> 
> The need for the fun of the many is more important than the actions of the tards.



I wasn’t being serious.




Seto Kaiba said:


> If only that 6 year-old had a gun.



What tragedy. Worst thing people would bring that argument up as being valid.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Feb 19, 2018)

Republicans are blaming video games for the Florida shooting. anything not to talk about gun reform.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stream (Feb 19, 2018)

The common point between all those school shootings is that they happened in schools. Schools should be banned!


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 19, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Republicans are blaming video games for the Florida shooting. anything not to talk about gun reform.



Give it up. The videogame lobby is too powerful. 

_I think_ we have mass shootings because the culture is turning away from god. I mean, you can't even send out your thoughts and prayers these days without being mocked. And the cowards in government won't do anything about it.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 19, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> Give it up. The videogame lobby is too powerful.
> 
> _I think_ we have mass shootings because the culture is turning away from god. I mean, you can't even send out your thoughts and prayers these days without being mocked. And the cowards in government won't do anything about it.



This is one of your worst trolling attempts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 19, 2018)

Parallax said:


> This is one of your worst trolling attempts



I'm being silly, para. Be more lax.


----------



## EJ (Feb 19, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Republicans are blaming video games for the Florida shooting. anything not to talk about gun reform.



Yeah, this is their tactics. Targeting video games, then violence in television and music.


----------



## Atem (Feb 19, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Time to put up some strength and get myself a Guts' Dragonslayer.





The future of Texas.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 19, 2018)

I don't know what's going on in everybody else's states/cities as a reaction to this, but the public unrest seems like it's becoming more organized and sustained. I've been doubtful about gun control for a few years now, but this is encouraging. Lot of high schools in the city are joining the florida march, and I'm a ways from florida.

Only drawback is that I don't know what a boiling point would look like for the country around gun control. Plenty of americans are already plenty mad enough and nothing's happening.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 19, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Republicans are blaming video games for the Florida shooting. anything not to talk about gun reform.


Yo..if these white boys cost me a new Grand Theft Auto game..imma have to riot..IMMA HAVE TOO!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 19, 2018)

stream said:


> The common point between all those school shootings is that they happened in schools. Schools should be banned!



And schools aren’t in the constitution as well.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 19, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Republicans are blaming video games for the Florida shooting. anything not to talk about gun reform.


Minecraft is more dangerous than a AR-15.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 19, 2018)

I praise this guys action for taking the discussion in the right direction.
Y’all should watch the video.

But one of his best quotes:


> “Think about it, is the right to own this weapon worth more than someone’s life? A weapon like this, that can cause so much death and destruction? Is that right more important? I don’t think so,”


----------



## baconbits (Feb 19, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Because conservatives said so.



It doesn't matter what your position on the issues is, if you ban guns you're doing something that is in fact unconstitutional.

The constitution is very clear and if you find it confusing you can look at the writings of the founding fathers and legal opinions over the years to learn that Americans have a right to gun ownership guaranteed in the constitution.  That's not even something you can credibly debate.

The question is, how do we solve the issues of mass shootings?  To me it's not much different than solving the issues of people bullying people through speech on social media.  You don't try to outlaw speech.  You deal with the bullying; you educate, you intervene before things get terrible.

How do you stop a mass shooting?  First, you need to learn the profile of a mass shooter.  Two, you need to follow tips and do proper screening.  This wasn't done in this case.  Three, you need to recognize that most of these mass shootings are done by people who want to fire where there is little chance of return fire.  This is why many mass shootings occur in gun free zones.  Allow schools to have armed guards or designate some teachers who can be responsibly armed.  If all else fails at least you can properly respond to a shooter.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 19, 2018)

baconbits said:


> How do you stop a mass shooting? First, you need to learn the profile of a mass shooter. Two, you need to follow tips and do proper screening. This wasn't done in this case. Three, you need to recognize that most of these mass shootings are done by people who want to fire where there is little chance of return fire. This is why many mass shootings occur in gun free zones. Allow schools to have armed guards or designate some teachers who can be responsibly armed. If all else fails at least you can properly respond to a shooter.



This is such a stupid proposal and it's obvious how few of your own takes are original at this point. Yes, let's direct would-be shooters on who to kill first. Because that's a smart idea. Take note that the last mass shooting happened in a church in fucking Texas, and the guy managed to kill 20 some odd people before he was taken out. The only thing you're saying is "MORE GUNZ". The same braindead nonsense that hasn't seen this matter become closer to resolution in terms of not only mass shootings, but gun violence and homicide in general; of which ours is highest in the developed world.

We can't even properly provide our teachers with basic fucking supplies and a decent pay, and you're talking about giving them guns? Are you out of your mind?

We can't even provide our schools in many cases with adequate nutritional meals, Republicans like you are going after their after-school programs, gutting those, and going after things like sex-ed and other educational endeavors and you're talking about fucking armed guards at schools.

Get fucking real. You don't want a solution.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> This is such a stupid proposal and it's obvious how few of your own takes are original at this point. Yes, let's direct would-be shooters on who to kill first. Because that's a smart idea. Take note that the last mass shooting happened in a church in fucking Texas, and the guy managed to kill 20 some odd people before he was taken out. The only thing you're saying is "MORE GUNZ". The same braindead nonsense that hasn't seen this matter become closer to resolution in terms of not only mass shootings, but gun violence and homicide in general; of which ours is highest in the developed world.
> 
> We can't even properly provide our teachers with basic fucking supplies and a decent pay, and you're talking about giving them guns? Are you out of your mind?
> 
> ...



No, we need to cut after school programs to FUND armed guards at all schools. Whether they are privately contracted or members of the militia, these will guarantee every school the right to feel safe. I'm sorry, but what's the point of providing food after school or activities if the kids are dead? There is no point.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> No, we need to cut after school programs to FUND armed guards at all schools. Whether they are privately contracted or members of the militia, these will guarantee every school the right to feel safe. I'm sorry, but what's the point of providing food after school or activities if the kids are dead? There is no point.



Why even have school? Send those millennials to work in the factories and mines like the old days! Education should only be available to those with the money for it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Why even have school? Send those millennials to work in the factories and mines like the old days! Education should only be available to those with the money for it!



It would be a serious boon. Instead of having those leeches with so much debt from education, they could be stimulating our economy with their factory jobs. Plus, we'd be making coal hip again and show the rest of the world that fossil fuels can still be the lifeblood of society. Factories also have better security then schools, so we would be reducing the amount of people killed by guns. Great idea here.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 19, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yes, let's direct would-be shooters on who to kill first.



This doesn't make sense.  There's nothing in what I said that would direct a shooter and if he's already going to kill we have a better chance of responding if he attacks someone with a gun.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Take note that the last mass shooting happened in a church in fucking Texas, and the guy managed to kill 20 some odd people before he was taken out.



And he was taken out by a private citizen who had his own gun.  The police chief of the town said more would have been killed if those two citizens didn't react.



Seto Kaiba said:


> We can't even properly provide our teachers with basic fucking supplies and a decent pay, and you're talking about giving them guns?



First, I don't know the situation in every school but in Wisconsin our schools waste a lot of money on things they don't need.  Second, I wasn't saying the schools should buy the weapons.  They can either hire an armed guard or have teachers volunteer to bring their own weapons after completing a training course or certification program.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 19, 2018)

baconbits said:


> This doesn't make sense.  There's nothing in what I said that would direct a shooter and if he's already going to kill we have a better chance of responding if he attacks someone with a gun.



 I know to you it doesn't, as you don't do much thinking these days. A shooter that comes up to a school or facility is going to try and get the drop on those they know would cause problems. A teacher is just having a target on their backs for any would-be shooters, because it's them they'll go after when deciding to kill people. A teacher can't exactly strap themselves with an AR-15 or bullet-resistant armor. Guess which of those are publicly available for private consumption though? Guess which firearm has been the center of about three of the last four at least major mass shootings in the past 3 years? 



> And he was taken out by a private citizen who had his own gun.  The police chief of the town said more would have been killed if those two citizens didn't react.



*After he killed 26 people. 
*
Bullshitters like you try to argue as if these guns can prevent such. It clearly didn't.



> First, I don't know the situation in every school but in Wisconsin our schools waste a lot of money on things they don't need.  Second, I wasn't saying the schools should buy the weapons.  They can either hire an armed guard or have teachers volunteer to bring their own weapons after completing a training course or certification program.



Considering your critical lack of education, I don't think you're the best person to judge what a school does and does not need.

Your idea is still fucking stupid. Those things cost money, and schools already struggle to meet financial needs on the basics. Secondly, you're just shifting yet another bill on teachers when they already spend so much out of their pocket of what little they get paid already.

Christ, you don't have a single fucking clue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CrazyAries (Feb 19, 2018)

The costs of having armed guards and/or teachers isn’t the worst part. Having more guns on school premises wouldn’t necessarily help matters. It might make things worse for students.

For one thing, the armed guards could go on power trips and harass students. Armed teachers could also have power trips and harass students they didn’t like.


----------



## Atlas (Feb 19, 2018)

Of course, the only way to solve the gun problem is by throwing more guns at it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baconbits (Feb 19, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> A shooter that comes up to a school or facility is going to try and get the drop on those they know would cause problems.



Then you're still already ahead of the game.  In the current scenario the guy walks in a school fearing nothing because no one can oppose him.  He has all the power and they have none.  In my scenario they at least have a chance to respond.



Seto Kaiba said:


> *After he killed 26 people.
> *




Don't call me a "bullshitter".  Consider this a warning.

Also, you're not responding to the point.  The police themselves said he would have killed more.  He was only taken out because of civilians with guns.  Guns aren't a universal stop to all violence.  But guns are the only sensible response when someone else is already armed and ready to kill.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Those things cost money



You're not trying at this point.  I already said you could get volunteers who went through a program with their own weapons.  That wouldn't cost a school anything.



CrazyAries said:


> The costs of having armed guards and/or teachers isn’t the worst part. Having more guns on school premises wouldn’t necessarily help matters. It might make things worse for students.
> 
> For one thing, the armed guards could go on power trips and harass students. Armed teachers could also have power trips and harass students they didn’t like.



They don't need guns to do that.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 19, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Of course, the only way to solve the gun problem is by throwing more guns at it!



No other public education system in the developed world has this kind of problem and types like bacon are intent on having their heads up their ass to avoid the obvious factor in our circumstances.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 19, 2018)

Atlas said:


> Of course, the only way to solve the gun problem is by throwing more guns at it!


I mean.

You _could _throw inoperable guns at the morons that are set on further exacerbating the problem.

_You could_


----------



## wibisana (Feb 19, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Also, you're not responding to the point. The police themselves said he would have killed more. He was only taken out because of civilians with guns. Guns aren't a universal stop to all violence. But guns are the only sensible response when someone else is already armed and ready to kill.


He could have not kill that much if he didnt have gun

Common sense


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Then you're still already ahead of the game.  In the current scenario the guy walks in a school fearing nothing because no one can oppose him.  He has all the power and they have none.  In my scenario they at least have a chance to respond.



No, you fucking aren't. Because not every teacher can nor should be expected to be, Dirty fucking Harry.

In the current scenario a guy walks into a school fearing nothing because they tend to have a fucking high-powered semiauto rifle that can be modified strapped to their goddamned chest. You're only asking for an escalation of such matters by arming teachers. Especially when any shooter is just going to buy the widely available equipment to handle them. You just want a repeat of the shooting at the theatre of the Dark Knight premier years back. That guy was decked in armor and had tons of ammunition and firearms.

You don't think these things through.



> Also, you're not responding to the point.  The police themselves said he would have killed more.  He was only taken out because of civilians with guns.  Guns aren't a universal stop to all violence.  But guns are the only sensible response when someone else is already armed and ready to kill.



I did. He already killed 26 people. You're taking solace in the fact that WELL AT LEAST HE DIDN'T SLAUGHTER MORE. When the arguments have consistently been these matters can be prevented if we just gave more guns out. It didn't work out in that case. People, over two dozen, got killed.



> You're not trying at this point.  I already said you could get volunteers who went through a program with their own weapons.  That wouldn't cost a school anything.



I'm not trying?

You're the one whose argument boils down to MORE GUNZ.

Come off it, dude. "You could get volunteers through a program" FINANCED BY WHOM, bacon? Think for a fucking second in your life. Guns cost hundreds of dollars and so does the training, and teachers already devote so much of their personal funds to just doing their job. You have no clue, once again.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2018)

> Don't call me a "bullshitter".  Consider this a warning.



Everyone, take a look at how inconsistently bacon tries to enforce the rules.

See, he's fine with types like Chie, aiyanah, IchLiebe, and whatnot spouting their shit, but "bullshitter" is where he draws the line?

Yes, threaten to ban me because it's not like you can actually mount a decent fucking argument.

Do you know what that is, bacon? It's a deceptive and dishonest individual, and you are being such right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 20, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No other public education system in the developed world has this kind of problem and types like bacon are intent on having their heads up their ass to avoid the obvious factor in our circumstances.


You mean he just won't switch to your policy preferences...

In the Borg on the other hand...


----------



## CrazyAries (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> They don't need guns to do that.



That's true, but there are teachers and security guards at school that do harass students as it is. Think about how worse these authority figures would be if they had guns on school premises. Do you honestly doubt some would abuse their power?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2018)

This nails it on the head when people say if someone had a gun this could have been prevented

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2018)

Ps click on the tweet because it goes in depth


----------



## Araragi (Feb 20, 2018)

The giving teachers a gun argument is flawed because all you're doing is provoking more gun violence/mass murder. Why? Because no one is perfect and everyone has the chance of becoming someone who can use that gun for terrible reasons.  By putting that gun in their hand you give them the ability to now freely abuse that weapon should they ever decide to. Screening isn't going to pick up on people with clean records who start having dark thoughts for one reason or another. It's a "problem with the shooter" is a bad way to think about it since we gave that shooter the ability to act on their desires in the first place. Furthermore, I have personal doubts about the ability of a normal teacher being capable of responding appropriately should the time come(even with training)

It's a classic fight fire with fire argument, simply dumb and delusional. Douse that fire out with water in a calm and collected manner and just maybe we can move forward and not have to live in fear of something like this happening again.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 20, 2018)

Araragi said:


> The giving teachers a gun argument is flawed because all you're doing is provoking more gun violence/mass murder. Why? Because no one is perfect and everyone has the chance of becoming someone who can use that gun for terrible reasons.  By putting that gun in their hand you give them the ability to now freely abuse that weapon should they ever decide to. Screening isn't going to pick up on people with clean records who start having dark thoughts for one reason or another. It's a "problem with the shooter" is a bad way to think about it since we gave that shooter the ability to act on their desires in the first place. Furthermore, I have personal doubts about the ability of a normal teacher being capable of responding appropriately should the time come(even with training)
> 
> It's a classic fight fire with fire argument, simply dumb and delusional. Douse that fire out with water in a calm and collected manner and just maybe we can move forward and not have to live in fear of something like this happening again.


Calm and collected. The left will boast and humiliate if it would ever came to that. No fucking doubt.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 20, 2018)

ITT: Certain people unironically thinking having a gun will automatically make people harbingers of public justice/righteousness with nerves of steel and the marksmanship of a professional.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amol (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits You have illogical arguments. There should be no guns at all in school and you want even more guns there? 
What you argue is bullshit hence You are a bullshitter. 
Go ahead threaten me with your mod power. I would like to see you try.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Feb 20, 2018)

So now poorly paid teachers will be required to be master marksmen and proficient in hand to hand combat and hostage negotiations ?

Ahahahahahaha!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 20, 2018)

the detail that is being lost with the 2nd amendment is that it exists to keep the military in check.
it's arguable that all this other mess is necessary collateral to that end.
ergo if you are able to come up with a means to make the military and government trustworthy enough to not require the 2nd amendment then you can talk about gun ownership rights being abolished.

till then the right approach is to attempt to regulate those who want to own guns with mental health checks, this doesn't take away from the glaring issue that some people are just sane assholes though.


----------



## Neo Arcadia (Feb 20, 2018)

Wow, can't believe I'm a week late to hearing about this.
Looking at arguments on either side just makes me feel tired. Society is so broken that people are frequently going on suicidal rampages, and people argue about the tools they use to do it...
Well, not like anyone could agree on _how _it's broken either. Enacting real change for the better would be even harder.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2018)

Neo Arcadia said:


> Wow, can't believe I'm a week late to hearing about this.
> Looking at arguments on either side just makes me feel tired. Society is so broken that people are frequently going on suicidal rampages, and people argue about the tools they use to do it...
> Well, not like anyone could agree on _how _it's broken either.* Enacting real change for the better would be even harder.*


Metal detectors, one officer to pat the kids down, a bulletproof meshed mantrap to keep shooters out.
The hard part is keeping them from being shot OUTSIDE the school, the former is easy. But if it's outside the school at least they'd be predictable. Up the police presence during this time.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> So now poorly paid teachers will be required to be master marksmen and proficient in hand to hand combat and hostage negotiations ?
> 
> Ahahahahahaha!!!!!!



It's a new level of stupidity, isn't it?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> So now poorly paid teachers will be required to be master marksmen and proficient in hand to hand combat and hostage negotiations ?
> 
> Ahahahahahaha!!!!!!



And if nothing changes kids will have to dress up as if they are in a war zone, with bullet proof vests and helmets.


----------



## Hitt (Feb 20, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> the detail that is being lost with the 2nd amendment is that it exists to keep the military in check.


This argument is laughable.  Please tell me how AR-15s will stop a tank.  Or drone strikes.

It isn't 1787 anymore.  The most advanced weaponry available are not muskets.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 20, 2018)

Any idiot who advocate for good guys with guns will only get more people killed. 

1) SWAT won’t differentiate between the good guys or bad guys

2) bad guys will now take it up a notch if you fail to get him

3) the good guy may accidentally kill another good guy


This is the type of critical thinking you should understand at a high school level


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 20, 2018)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> ITT: Certain people unironically thinking having a gun will automatically make people harbingers of public justice/righteousness with nerves of steel and the marksmanship of a professional.



Who said that?



Neo Arcadia said:


> Wow, can't believe I'm a week late to hearing about this.
> Looking at arguments on either side just makes me feel tired. Society is so broken that people are frequently going on suicidal rampages, and people argue about the tools they use to do it...
> Well, not like anyone could agree on _how _it's broken either. Enacting real change for the better would be even harder.



Actually it was way more broken in the past.



Hitt said:


> This argument is laughable.  Please tell me how AR-15s will stop a tank.  Or drone strikes.
> 
> It isn't 1787 anymore.  The most advanced weaponry available are not muskets.


How did the ME guys do it?


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> It doesn't matter what your position on the issues is, if you ban guns you're doing something that is in fact unconstitutional.
> 
> The constitution is very clear and if you find it confusing you can look at the writings of the founding fathers and legal opinions over the years to learn that Americans have a right to gun ownership guaranteed in the constitution.  That's not even something you can credibly debate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> It doesn't matter what your position on the issues is, if you ban guns you're doing something that is in fact unconstitutional.
> 
> The constitution is very clear and if you find it confusing you can look at the writings of the founding fathers and legal opinions over the years to learn that Americans have a right to gun ownership guaranteed in the constitution.  That's not even something you can credibly debate.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hitt (Feb 20, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> How did the ME guys do it?


The who?


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 20, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> So now poorly paid teachers will be required to be master marksmen and proficient in hand to hand combat and hostage negotiations ?
> 
> Ahahahahahaha!!!!!!




basically assassination classroom


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 20, 2018)

Hitt said:


> The who?


Recent wars...


----------



## Hitt (Feb 20, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> Recent wars...


I didn't know the United States had full control and jurisdiction over the Middle East.  That is news to me.

Are you seriously trying to compare two completely different scenarios?


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 20, 2018)

Hitt said:


> This argument is laughable.  Please tell me how AR-15s will stop a tank.  Or drone strikes.
> 
> It isn't 1787 anymore.  The most advanced weaponry available are not muskets.





Hitt said:


> This argument is laughable.  Please tell me how AR-15s will stop a tank.  Or drone strikes.
> 
> It isn't 1787 anymore.  The most advanced weaponry available are not muskets.




yeah... the purport of the 2nd amendment died the moment tanks became a thing


----------



## wibisana (Feb 20, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> How did the ME guys do


Lel you realise that ISIS/Taliban had a lot of supply of money to buy RPGs and Stinger to shot plane down

Can you buy those because 2nd Amendment?


----------



## Hitt (Feb 20, 2018)

wibisana said:


> Can you buy those because 2nd Amendment?


You can't.  Anything explosive is a no go.

That's the other thing, any "arm" you might want to buy that's an actual threat to our military is already banned, and for good reason.


----------



## HolyHands (Feb 20, 2018)

And with the creation of drones, the idea of violently overthrowing the government is laughable.

I support the right to own guns for self defense or just as a hobby, but I really scoff at the idea of violent uprising. Especially since the biggest proponents of fighting the government with guns are conservatives, and judging by the way they roll over to defend Trump, I don't have much confidence that they would actually mind if the government went full blown authoritarian.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2018)

This guy's entire feed is contemptible bullshit. Just a few noteworthy:


----------



## Hitt (Feb 20, 2018)

HolyHands said:


> And with the creation of drones, the idea of violently overthrowing the government is laughable.


Even without drones, it's a joke.

I'll give anyone in this forum an AR-15, with plenty of ammunition, against your run-of-the-mill SWAT team.   Let's see how long you last.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 20, 2018)

Hitt said:


> This argument is laughable.  Please tell me how AR-15s will stop a tank.  Or drone strikes.
> 
> It isn't 1787 anymore.  The most advanced weaponry available are not muskets.


-rpg
-hand held surface to air missile
yes it is legal to own these things, even a tank can be legally owned, a drone, and an f-15

that aside the amendment is about stopping infantry.
being snide here is not going to help any argument when you refuse to look at the functionality of these laws.
neither is mentioning what type of arsenal the military has at it's disposal.
come up with a means to make the military and government trustworthy enough to not require the amendment instead of listing things they have that the public can also legally own.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> -rpg
> -hand held surface to air missile
> yes it is legal to own these things, even a tank can be legally owned, a drone, and an f-15



Uh not in america


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 20, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Uh not in america


go check your laws


----------



## Hitt (Feb 20, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> -rpg
> -hand held surface to air missile
> yes it is legal to own these things, even a tank can be legally owned, a drone, and an f-15



Everything you said was wrong.  Stop pulling things out of your ass, it makes you look really stupid.  You have shown absolutely no knowledge about how our laws work here.



aiyanah said:


> come up with a means to make the military and government trustworthy enough to not require the amendment instead of listing things they have that the public can also legally own.



The military is kept in check by our constitution.  Which is in effect just a piece of paper.  If our government decided to go authoritarian there's nothing this piece of paper could do to stop it.  It's up to our politicans to prevent shit like that from happening with check and balances.

If that failed?  Then we're fucked.  In this hypothetical scenario I mentioned, a bunch of people with AR-15s aint doing shit, and I already addressed your stupidity about owning RPGs and F15s.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 20, 2018)

Hitt said:


> Even without drones, it's a joke.
> 
> I'll give anyone in this forum an AR-15, with plenty of ammunition, against your run-of-the-mill SWAT team.   Let's see how long you last.


More than 300 mil guns...



Hitt said:


> I didn't know the United States had full control and jurisdiction over the Middle East.  That is news to me.
> 
> Are you seriously trying to compare two completely different scenarios?



How does the US army confiscate 300 mil guns?



Kroczilla said:


> yeah... the purport of the 2nd amendment died the moment tanks became a thing



How do you catch guerillas with tanks?



wibisana said:


> Lel you realise that ISIS/Taliban had a lot of supply of money to buy RPGs and Stinger to shot plane down
> 
> Can you buy those because 2nd Amendment?


Does air supremacy equal ground supremacy?



Hitt said:


> You can't.  Anything explosive is a no go.
> 
> That's the other thing, any "arm" you might want to buy that's an actual threat to our military is already banned, and for good reason.



You are naive if you think currently available guns would not be a threat to the military.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 20, 2018)

Hitt said:


> Everything you said was wrong.  Stop pulling things out of your ass, it makes you look really stupid.  You have shown absolutely no knowledge about how our laws work here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


refer to the above


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 20, 2018)

oohohohohoho you kids so fucking lucky my posts have to be moderated for a month, again para, xiammes saving your soul

Reactions: Sad! 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Hitt (Feb 20, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> More than 300 mil guns...


How does that, in any way, address the argument I was making?  You're talking complete nonsense.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 20, 2018)

Hitt said:


> How does that, in any way, address the argument I was making?  You're talking complete nonsense.


but you're talking emotional bullshit in response without fact checking
you are permitted to own an anti-tank rifle
you are permitted to own anything that can be classified a firearm (i.e. it shoots things that go bang)
so your argument of an AR-15 not stopping a tank is asinine


----------



## Hitt (Feb 20, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> oohohohohoho you kids so fucking lucky my posts have to be moderated for a month, again para, xiammes saving your soul


Is this supposed to give me some kind of impression you're a badass being held back?



aiyanah said:


> you are permitted to own an anti-tank rifle



What in the FUCK is an anti-tank rifle?



aiyanah said:


> you are permitted to own anything that can be classified a firearm (i.e. it shoots things that go bang)



No, you're not.  This is flat out false.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 20, 2018)

http://www.businessinsider.com/how-...ack-programs-marine-corps-paul-szoldra-2013-1

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 20, 2018)

Hitt said:


> Is this supposed to give me some kind of impression you're a badass being held back?


i'm giving you facts, and you're claiming the facts are bullshit
so yes you are quite lucky my posts are sat in moderation for some indeterminate amount of time


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 20, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> go check your laws


Where the fuck can you own a RPG in the US? Because my Dad’s Colonel and he can confirm this is bullshit


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 20, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> Where the fuck can you own a RPG in the US? Because my Dad’s Colonel and he can confirm this is bullshit


he obviously doesn't want you owning an rpg when the coup begins


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 20, 2018)

Hitt said:


> How does that, in any way, address the argument I was making?  You're talking complete nonsense.


The Taliban and the Northern Alliance have/had serious  discipline issues. Why would you write the US population off?


----------



## Hitt (Feb 20, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> The Taliban and the Northern Alliance have/had serious discipline issues. Why would you write the US population off?


I was asking a simple question.  You, with an AR-15, against a SWAT team.  How well are you going to do?


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 20, 2018)

Hitt said:


> I was asking a simple question.  You, with an AR-15, against a SWAT team.  How well are you going to do?


That was what the conversation started was about?


----------



## Hitt (Feb 20, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> That was what the conversation started was about?


That was your response to my question.  300 million guns.  A total non-sequitur.  Are you going to answer the question or just keep deflecting?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> That was what the conversation started was about?



Why is your comprehension so poor.  

Also i was wrong i guess you can own that level of weaponry


----------



## Hitt (Feb 20, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Also i was wrong i guess you can own that level of weaponry


Read the articles Xiammes posted.  The grenade launcher for instance.  it's really REALLY hard for any normal person to just get their hands on one.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 20, 2018)

Damn government keeping us so poor that the average person can't purchase a warhead for day to day use.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 20, 2018)

Hitt said:


> I was asking a simple question.  You, with an AR-15, against a SWAT team.  How well are you going to do?


you're going to do as well as your budget permits


----------



## Hitt (Feb 20, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Damn government keeping us so poor that the average person can't purchase a warhead for day to day use.


To say nothing of purchasing a fucking SAM launcher or F-15!



aiyanah said:


> you're going to do as well as your budget permits



You're going to get destroyed.  Every time.  If you're extremely lucky you will take one of them out first.


----------



## DonutKid (Feb 20, 2018)

What did I just read in this thread? Teachers should bring guns? Hiring armed guards? What has America become to?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> you're going to do as well as your budget permits


So most citizens would be slaughtered?

You cant say the amendment exists to make sure the goverment doesn't become tyrannical then go well the citizens will do as well as their budgets allow when most citizens cant afford the superior military grade weaponry youre saying can be used against the military


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

America, where the Sedition Act was a thing, but god forbid they touch the second one. 
All the 26 others though they can be modified, repelled or clarified.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

DonutKid said:


> What did I just read in this thread? Teachers should bring guns? Hiring armed guards? What has America become to?




Don’t forget the battalion of marines handeling the kitchen and lunch room.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 20, 2018)

Hitt said:


> To say nothing of purchasing a fucking SAM launcher or F-15!
> 
> 
> 
> You're going to get destroyed.  Every time.  If you're extremely lucky you will take one of them out first.


look bruv, fact of the matter is you can own the damn thing


----------



## Hitt (Feb 20, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Don’t forget the battalion of marines handeling the kitchen and lunch room.


Paid with school budgets.  Unless we're going to station our troops in schools?  Militarized schools!  A brilliant idea!


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 20, 2018)

Parallax said:


> So most citizens would be slaughtered?
> 
> You cant say the amendment exists to make sure the goverment doesn't become tyrannical then go well the citizens will do as well as their budgets allow when most citizens cant afford the superior military grade weaponry youre saying can be used against the military


most citizens can afford a gun, so the working logic that has been present forever is no they wont be.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 20, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Why is your comprehension so poor.


My comprehension is fine.



Hitt said:


> That was your response to my question.  300 million guns.  A total non-sequitur.  Are you going to answer the question or just keep deflecting?



It's a stupid strawman question.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

Hitt said:


> Paid with school budgets.  Unless we're going to station our troops in schools?  Militarized schools!  A brilliant idea!



I know right. Some people would even support the idea. Crazy!
 But giving teachers an assault rifle is not militarizing a school?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> most citizens can afford a gun, so the working logic that has been present forever is no they wont be.


Yes i agree. But a simple handgun or rifle is not going to stop a well armed and trained militia.  And your counterargument about how citizens can buy an rpg or tank are moot because most citizens cant afford them at all.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 20, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> America, where the Sedition Act was a thing, but god forbid they touch the second one.
> All the 26 others though they can be modified, repelled or clarified.



I think the idea is to not touch any of the original 10 bill of rights, otherwise you open up precedent to change the other 9.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 20, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Yes i agree. But a simple handgun or rifle is not going to stop a well armed and trained militia.  And your counterargument about how citizens can buy an rpg or tank are moot because most citizens cant afford them at all.


Depends, in how many hands...


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> I think the idea is to not touch any of the original 10 bill of rights, otherwise you open up precedent to change the other 9.



Don’t get me wrong, I get that.
But my point was that the first was already trampled on in 1918. So this idea that the 2nd shouldn’t be touched is ridiculous since others have clearly been.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 20, 2018)

Parallax said:


> Yes i agree. But a simple handgun or rifle is not going to stop a well armed and trained militia.  And your counterargument about how citizens can buy an rpg or tank are moot because most citizens cant afford them at all.


when your society is built on a capitalist foundation that detail is not a problem
work harder so you can afford it is going to be what you're told


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 20, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Don’t get me wrong, I get that.
> But my point was that the first was already trampled on in 1918. So this idea that the 2nd shouldn’t be touched is ridiculous since others have clearly been.


look comrade we already did mass murder..

Why not set up some more gulags once again. 2 wrongs make a right.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 20, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Don’t get me wrong, I get that.
> But my point was that the first was already trampled on in 1918. So this idea that the 2nd shouldn’t be touched is ridiculous since others have clearly been.



The sedation act was a war time thing right? It was quickly disposed of 2 years later, outside of use facing some war of extinction level shit, I don't think they would do anything like that in this day in age.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> look comrade we already did mass murder..
> 
> Why not set up some more gulags once again. 2 wrongs make a right.


What does this have anything to do with what hitt and xiammes were talking about


----------



## baconbits (Feb 20, 2018)

wibisana said:


> He could have not kill that much if he didnt have gun
> 
> Common sense



That's true but misses the point.  I'm not talking about the killer, I'm talking about a rational response to the killer.  In the end the killer shouldn't have had a gun if the law was properly followed, so gun control is a moot point anyways.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Because not every teacher can nor should be expected to be, Dirty fucking Harry.



No one is saying they have to be.  However giving the teacher a chance is better than giving them none.




Seto Kaiba said:


> You're taking solace in the fact that WELL AT LEAST HE DIDN'T SLAUGHTER MORE.



No, I'm listing the facts.  He would have killed more if he hadn't been confronted by two armed civilians.  That doesn't lessen the tragedy but it does speak to how he was eventually stopped.



Seto Kaiba said:


> "You could get volunteers through a program" FINANCED BY WHOM, bacon?



Most gun safety programs only cost around $80 bucks.  If the teachers provide their own weapons that's entirely affordable.



CrazyAries said:


> That's true, but there are teachers and security guards at school that do harass students as it is. Think about how worse these authority figures would be if they had guns on school premises. Do you honestly doubt some would abuse their power?



I don't think that's relevant.  Teachers can already abuse their powers and some do already.  They're not going to get any better or worse if they carry a handgun.  An abusive teacher is still going to be abusive.  A teacher that is a moral upstanding member of the community will not just start attacking students simply because they have a weapon on their person.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> The sedation act was a war time thing right? It was quickly disposed of 2 years later, outside of use facing some war of extinction level shit, I don't think they would do anything like that in this day in age.



Yup. It was a WW1 act. Said you couldn’t openly criticize the war effort.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> That's true but misses the point.  I'm not talking about the killer, I'm talking about a rational response to the killer.  In the end the killer shouldn't have had a gun if the law was properly followed, so gun control is a moot point anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think its reasonable to suggest abusive teachers wont become worse.  They're interacting with children why wouldn't a child be more intimidated about a armed abuser?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 20, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> Yup. It was a WW1 act. Said you couldn’t openly criticize the war effort.



Yeah, that wouldn't even fly during the korean and vietnam wars. I don't expect anything like the sedation act to happen again, except when it comes to a literal "fuck your rights, we need to survive right now situation".


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> Yeah, that wouldn't even fly during the korean and vietnam wars. I don't expect anything like the sedation act to happen again, except when it comes to a literal "fuck your rights, we need to survive right now situation".


but still isn’t it interesting that the right to bear arms can’t be infringed but freedom of expression that some how fell through a wilsonian crack?

But anyway, I’ve digressed.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 20, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> but still isn’t it interesting that the right to bear arms can’t be infringed but freedom of expression that some how fell through a wilsonian crack?
> 
> But anyway, I’ve digressed.



Governments think they can do anything during wartime. Peace is only valued by the ones who died for it.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 20, 2018)

Parallax said:


> What does this have anything to do with what hitt and xiammes were talking about


Which part of 2 wrongs don't make a right don't you get?


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 20, 2018)

With all these shootings in US you have to wonder why terrorists even bother anymore. Americans are perfectly capable of killing their own.

Terrorists could have invested in NRA instead.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## baconbits (Feb 20, 2018)

Parallax said:


> I don't think its reasonable to suggest abusive teachers wont become worse.  They're interacting with children why wouldn't a child be more intimidated about a armed abuser?



The point is that an adult doesn't need a gun to intimidate a child.  Someone who wants to abuse children is going to do so with or without a gun.  And someone who isn't abusive isn't going to transform just because they have a weapon.

Reactions: Old 1


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Feb 20, 2018)

Sherlōck said:


> With all these shootings in US you have to wonder why terrorists even bother anymore. Americans are perfectly capable of killing their own.
> 
> Terrorists could have invested in NRA instead.



Why do you think Russians gave money to NRA, something the FBI are investigating?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> The point is that an adult doesn't need a gun to intimidate a child.  Someone who wants to abuse children is going to do so with or without a gun.  And someone who isn't abusive isn't going to transform just because they have a weapon.


No you're right an adult doesnt which is my point a gun would make it worse.  An armed intimidator is a lot more terrifying than an unarmed one especially to children


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

TEACHER ARE THERE TO TEACH NOT SHOOT PEOPLE
YOU EXPECT A TEACHER TO DO A BETTER JOB DEFENDING A SCHOOL THAN POLICE or even security?

Maybe, instead of putting the onus on teachers, who are NOT trained to do so, even if they have a CCW license, we could make background checks a LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTLE better so people who shouldn't have guns don't get guns?
If you're honestly saying "no" to better background checks and longer wait periods for guns, you're the person I don't want having a gun because you're clearly mentally unstable.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2018)

Even bacon's homophobia hasn't managed to disgust people the way his crippling lack of practicality, and perhaps humanity, on the gun issues have.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 20, 2018)

The Pope has less conservative views than Bacon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> And someone who isn't abusive isn't going to transform just because they have a weapon.





> The mere presence of a weapon automatically triggered aggression.





> The mere presence of a weapon automatically triggered aggression.





> The mere presence of a weapon automatically triggered aggression.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

I was at a catacombs exhibit. Not violent person, picked up a sword b, instant urges to rush into battle. 

I put that thing down quick. >_>

Like that inner hero archetype springs up, and you long for a moment of glory. Or simply to destroy things.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 20, 2018)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Why do you think Russians gave money to NRA, something the FBI are investigating?



They did? Didn't know that.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> I was at a catacombs exhibit. Not violent person, picked up a sword b, instant urges to rush into battle.
> 
> I put that thing down quick. >_>
> 
> Like that inner hero archetype springs up, and you long for a moment of glory. Or simply to destroy things.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baconbits (Feb 20, 2018)

Parallax said:


> No you're right an adult doesnt which is my point a gun would make it worse.  An armed intimidator is a lot more terrifying than an unarmed one especially to children



There's two problems with your argument that you're not addressing.  First, would a gun make an abuser worse?  I would argue "no".  A gun would not empower a grown person to abuse a child more than just physical force would do.  Second, would a gun make a person that would not abuse a child more likely to do so?  The answer is no.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


>





baconbits said:


> There's two problems with your argument that you're not addressing.  First, would a gun make an abuser worse?  I would argue "no".  A gun would not empower a grown person to abuse a child more than just physical force would do.  Second, would a gun make a person that would not abuse a child more likely to do so?  The answer is no.


----------



## baconbits (Feb 20, 2018)

*It is important to note that several psychology researchers have also criticized the weapons effect, questioning the original research study’s findings. This is because subsequent studies have been less successful at replicating the weapons effect, and alternative explanations have been proposed. For example, more recent research has proposed that there are more factors that influence aggression in a situation containing a weapon, such as an individual's familiarity with the weapons present.*

A weapon can make you more ready to act.  That's natural.  I would confront more people in my neighborhood if I was armed because I'd be more ready to handle different situations that arose.  But a weapon will not make someone who isn't abusive abusive.  You're misusing the findings.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2018)

baconbits said:


> *It is important to note that several psychology researchers have also criticized the weapons effect, questioning the original research study’s findings. This is because subsequent studies have been less successful at replicating the weapons effect, and alternative explanations have been proposed. For example, more recent research has proposed that there are more factors that influence aggression in a situation containing a weapon, such as an individual's familiarity with the weapons present.*
> 
> A weapon can make you more ready to act.  That's natural.  I would confront more people in my neighborhood if I was armed because I'd be more ready to handle different situations that arose.  But a weapon will not make someone who isn't abusive abusive.  You're misusing the findings.


Great, find those researchers.
It's not going to make them abusive, but it can make people act more aggressively.

Do you want a convicted felon to be able to have a gun?  Or someone who's abused their kids or spouse?


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2018)

7 Researchers funded by the NRA?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## baconbits (Feb 20, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Great, find those researchers.
> It's not going to make them abusive, but it can make people act more aggressively.
> 
> Do you want a convicted felon to be able to have a gun?  Or someone who's abused their kids or spouse?



They already can't have a gun.  I'm not sure what the point of your question is.  I don't want anyone who is going to be irresponsible with a gun or has broken the trust of our society to have a gun or a weapon of any kind.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 20, 2018)

complaining about gun's isn't going to do anything until you find a means to force the military into being transparent.
if you want change you are attacking the wrong branch of the tree


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 20, 2018)

Seeing bacon double-down on this is pathetic.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Seeing bacon double-down

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## baconbits (Feb 20, 2018)

Looks oddly tantalizing, but I'd rather have bread to surround my sandwich.


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 20, 2018)

pictured *obesity*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Atem (Feb 20, 2018)

Stop making me hungry god damn.

I prefer brisket, and nachos.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

RemChu said:


> 7 Researchers funded by the NRA?


Reminds me of Thank you for Smoking.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2018)

Kroczilla said:


> pictured *obesity*


Pictured *America*

All it needs is bullet shaped pickles.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## wibisana (Feb 20, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> The Pope has less conservative views than Bacon.


Baconbits clearly need to be Super Pope

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Virus (Feb 20, 2018)

Such a sad case. Feels good to live in a country where you don't have to worry about school shootings.


----------



## Atlas (Feb 20, 2018)

Sherlōck said:


> They did? Didn't know that.



Yep, Russians know exactly what they are doing. Who knew that the best way to send a major blow to America would be to send money to GOP and friends. We will happily fuck ourselves over for the right price.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Six (Feb 20, 2018)

>Be American
>Get shot
>........?
>Profit


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Feb 20, 2018)

Law makers don't do shit unless it's an easy lay up. In this case if they do anything kind of gun reform the NRA money is going to stop flowing. The only thing people can do is vote them out assuming gerrymandering doesn't make voting moot.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 20, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> Law makers don't do shit unless it's an easy lay up. In this case if they do anything kind of gun reform the NRA money is going to stop flowing. The only thing people can do is vote them out assuming gerrymandering doesn't make voting moot.



You know I’m some countries this type of donations wouldn’t be allowed.


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 21, 2018)

@Kiba's Slut Boy

Show some respect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EJ (Feb 21, 2018)

baconbits said:


> Looks oddly tantalizing, but I'd rather have bread to surround my sandwich.



That looks disgusting. Felt like throwing up when I looked at it.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2018)

If my post is going to be deleted because staff accepted that kiba is a troll then he better damn well be getting a ban

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 21, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> @Kiba's Slut Boy
> 
> Show some respect.



I sympathise for the students who suffered in this unfortunate tragedy.

However, I don't sympathise for those Kids being used and coached by MSM to push their dumb agenda.



Parallax said:


> If my post is going to be deleted because staff accepted that kiba is a troll then he better damn well be getting a ban



Relentless


----------



## HolyHands (Feb 21, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> I sympathise for the students who suffered in this unfortunate tragedy.
> 
> However, I don't sympathise for those Kids being used and coached by MSM to push their dumb agenda.



Calling kids crisis actors is a unique way of showing sympathy. 

Also, even if the kids are being used, shouldn't the blame go to the ones using them, and not the kids who are rightfully angry at the lax gun laws that made it so easy for them to experience the worst day of their lives?

Ah well, I'm wasting my breath, as you obviously don't give an actual fuck about the victims considering how quickly you jumped to attacking them for daring to have a political opinion you don't like. Keep posting your nonsense.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> I sympathise for the students who suffered in this unfortunate tragedy.
> 
> However, I don't sympathise for those Kids being used and coached by MSM to push their dumb agenda.
> 
> ...



If the kids ALREADY SUPPORT GUN CONTROL, then how is MSM using them to push an agenda? THEY WOULD BE WILLING PARTICIPANTS.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

It's nice to see the students protesting.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 21, 2018)

Parallax said:


> If my post is going to be deleted because staff accepted that kiba is a troll then he better damn well be getting a ban



Wow, @mr_shadow, pretty pathetic of you to give such a passive-aggressive response here. You and bacon have been absolutely incompetent here.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Which post got deleted?


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Which post got deleted?



Didn't see it, but if I had to guess.

Kiba said something dumb, Parallax lashed out, and baconshadow deleted Parallax's post.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

baconbits said:


> They already can't have a gun.  I'm not sure what the point of your question is.  I don't want anyone who is going to be irresponsible with a gun or has broken the trust of our society to have a gun or a weapon of any kind.


 -they- !


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Which post got deleted?



I deleted the whole discussion subsequent to Slut Boy's remark, because deleting only the actual offending post wouldn't have stopped the rage snowball.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

~Gesy~ said:


> Pictured *America*
> 
> All it needs is bullet shaped pickles.


Donuts*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> I deleted the whole discussion subsequent to Slut Boy's remark, because deleting only the actual offending post wouldn't have stopped the rage snowball.



After he started talking about hired actors? OK. 

have fun in Korea


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> If the kids ALREADY SUPPORT GUN CONTROL, then how is MSM using them to push an agenda? THEY WOULD BE WILLING PARTICIPANTS.



They are willing participants to help push MSM agenda. That's why I don't sympathise with them.

This event shows why the voting age should be increased to at least 25.

Yeah, millions of law abiding people should give away their guns because some 16 year old brown lesbian is sad. 



mr_shadow said:


> I deleted the whole discussion subsequent to Slut Boy's remark, because deleting only the actual offending post wouldn't have stopped the rage snowball.



Out of curiosity, what did parallax say ?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> They are willing participants to help push MSM agenda. That's why I don't sympathise with them.
> 
> This event shows why the voting age should be increased to at least 25.
> 
> Yeah, millions of law abiding people should give away their guns because some 16 year old brown lesbian is sad.



first of all, if they support the agenda, why would they not do everything in their power to express their voice? they are not being used by media when they are commensurate with them. voting turn out is already low, and you want to give swaths of individuals less power to utilize their right to vote? for what reason? what's the reason? they can be killed in a war but have no say if they think the war is just? they can be killed by guns, think that stricter laws will help prevent them, but should have no say to help get those laws passed? because they are young?

some 'brown lesbian is sad'. you're reprehensible using this tragedy as a platform to berate teenagers because they have a different political belief than you. why should someone not have empathy for their slaughtered classmates? why should teens across the us not feel compassion to make sure other teens don't die? it's not a leftist issue. it's a life issue, and for someone who is of the pro-life spectrum it's dishonest for you not to connect the dots.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> They are willing participants to help push MSM agenda. That's why I don't sympathise with them.
> 
> This event shows why the voting age should be increased to at least 25.
> 
> ...


You're literally from a country that can't carry guns 
Your ignorance is a little more understandable now


----------



## dr_shadow (Feb 21, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> After he started talking about hired actors? OK.
> 
> have fun in Korea



That was the only post I saw reported when I came in.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 21, 2018)

mr_shadow said:


> That was the only post I saw reported when I came in.



I wasn't being sarcastic. I was thanking you for the info because after you said it, I went back to see which posts got deleted lol. no worries

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 21, 2018)

everyone wants to change the gun laws but no one wants transparency from the government or military which would eliminate any grounds for not changing the gun laws.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 21, 2018)

HolyHands said:


> Calling kids crisis actors is a unique way of showing sympathy.
> 
> Also, even if the kids are being used, shouldn't the blame go to the ones using them, and not the kids who are rightfully angry at the lax gun laws that made it so easy for them to experience the worst day of their lives?



1) I'm only refering to the 5 or so kids who have been whoring all over MSM for the past week.

2) I blame the MSM all the time. I've already acknowledged MSM as propagandist/disinformation organisations, now designed to try a push their liberal/Globalistic agenda onto the masses.



Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> first of all, if they support the agenda, why would they not do everything in their power to express their voice? they are not being used by media when they are commensurate with them voting turn out is already low, and you want to give swaths of individuals less power to utilize their right to vote? for what reason? what's the reason? they can be killed in a war but have no say if they think the war is just? they can be killed by guns, think that stricter laws will help prevent them, but should have no say to help get those laws passed? because they are young?



For what reason ? Because they are too young. Their brains are very malleable and tend to be very emotion driven instead of logic driven. This is mostly due to the current tate of academics. With such low life experience, they shouldn't dictate policy that would affect people of all ages.

Gun control will not deter evil people. 




Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> some 'brown lesbian is sad'. you're reprehensible using this tragedy as a platform to berate teenagers because they have a different political belief than you. why should someone not have empathy for their slaughtered classmates? why should teens across the us not feel compassion to make sure other teens don't die? it's not a leftist issue. it's a life issue, and for someone who is of the pro-life spectrum it's dishonest for you not to connect the dots.



Tragedies happen. People die. The event was preventable if FBI did their job. But, evil tragedies will not be detered by gun control.
Using emotional grief to drive a policy that will affect millions of law abiding citizens is reprehensible imo.



Subarashii said:


> You're literally from a country that can't carry guns



The UK is almost virtually a police state. Imagine being arrested/sentenced for "hateful" tweets lmao.

The UK would benefit from first and Second ammendment.

Anyway, Knife crime and Rape have risen by so much in the UK. (2 knife deaths in London very recently).

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Breadman (Feb 21, 2018)

How about instead of banning guns, we just make them so hard to afford that young people will have an incredibly hard time purchasing them? 

Or better yet, only sell out hand pistols with a small case of ammo, and in order to get more ammo, you have to have already used up your ammo and bring the shells back to the store for replacement?


----------



## Hitt (Feb 21, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> everyone wants to change the gun laws but no one wants transparency from the government or military which would eliminate any grounds for not changing the gun laws.


Name one military or government in the history of the world that was completely transparent.  I'll wait.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 21, 2018)

Hitt said:


> Name one military or government in the history of the world that was completely transparent.  I'll wait.


tell me the first time you had sex
first time for everything


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 21, 2018)

So both Kalondo and Kiba are cool with children being gunned down while at school.

Remind me why these two aren't perm'd yet?

Oh right.

_Someone's precious echo chamber_.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 21, 2018)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> So both Kalondo and Kiba are cool with children being gunned down while at school.
> 
> Remind me why these two aren't perm'd yet?
> 
> ...


they're not saying they dont care, simply that the motives are more complex than "some kid got a gun and was crazy enough to shoot up his school."
or that the response to the shooting is more complex than "what a tragedy this event is."


----------



## Hitt (Feb 21, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> tell me the first time you had sex
> first time for everything


More like the first time I sprang wings and flew, cause that's just about as realistic an expectation.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 21, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> they're not saying they dont care, simply that the motives are more complex than "some kid got a gun and was crazy enough to shoot up his school."
> or that the response to the shooting is more complex than "what a tragedy this event is."


They're also not _not_ saying that they don't care.

In fact, they seem to be going thru great pains to altogether avoid stating outright that they take issue to children being gunned down while in school - what is _supposed_ to be a safe learning environment.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 21, 2018)

Hitt said:


> More like the first time I sprang wings and flew, cause that's just about as realistic an expectation.


if that's your thought process then you may as well accept that nothing will change and stop whining about it.



Yami Munesanzun said:


> They're also not _not_ saying that they don't care.
> 
> In fact, they seem to be going thru great pains to altogether avoid stating outright that they take issue to children being gunned down while in school - what is _supposed_ to be a safe learning environment.


its not out of bounds to assume that that doesn't have to be said, posting in this thread and attempting to put forth a solution or motive for the event that is greater than the scope of this event in isolation is not trolling lol.


----------



## Hitt (Feb 21, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> if that's your thought process then you may as well accept that nothing will change and stop whining about it.


I will not accept that, people like you do who don't give a darn about people dying in mass shootings.  Change can happen, if people care enough.  No one gives a shit about your check against government BS except gun apologists who are just looking for an excuse to continue having unrestricted access to any kind of gun for any reason.

Plus I already explained to you why that's a dumb idea anyway that holds no water and your response to that is some silliness about people legally being able to own SAMs.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 21, 2018)

Hitt said:


> I will not accept that, people like you do who don't give a darn about people dying in mass shootings.  Change can happen, if people care enough.  No one gives a shit about your check against government BS except gun apologists who are just looking for an excuse to continue having unrestricted access to any kind of gun for any reason.
> 
> Plus I already explained to you why that's a dumb idea anyway that holds no water and your response to that is some silliness about people legally being able to own SAM launchers.


stop it kid, i already said i cared, i simply have solutions on how to possibly make things change while you claim any notion of change is impossible from the offset and you assume that having people care (they already fucking do and always have) will change things when it clearly hasn't after all these years.
i am informing you of a means on how to make the 2nd amendment irrelevant so that you can alter it or abolish it for noble purposes going forward.
if you're too simple for that then move on and stop making baseless claims on whether or not people care or not.


----------



## Hitt (Feb 21, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> while you claim any notion of change is impossible from the offset



Please quote when I said this.



aiyanah said:


> you assume that having people care (they already fucking do and always have) will change things when it clearly hasn't after all these years.



The NRA gun lobby is one of the most powerful lobbies in Washington that prevents even the most common-sense legislation from getting passed.  It'll take a lot of people pushing for them to be overcome.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 21, 2018)

Kiba's Slut Boy said:


> The UK is almost virtually a police state. Imagine being arrested/sentenced for "hateful" tweets lmao.
> 
> The UK would benefit from first and Second ammendment.
> 
> Anyway, Knife crime and Rape have risen by so much in the UK. (2 knife deaths in London very recently).



That's because your police budgets are getting cut, same things happens in the US except guns are more deadly.
Throwing guns into a reduced policing budget and violent crime uptick is not a good thing.

Uh, you think people in the US haven't been arrested for social media posts??

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 21, 2018)

Hitt said:


> Please quote when I said this.





Hitt said:


> More like the first time I sprang wings and flew, cause that's just about as realistic an expectation.


.



> The NRA gun lobby is one of the most powerful lobbies in Washington that prevents even the most common-sense legislation from getting passed.  It'll take a lot of people pushing for them to be overcome.


so force transparency on the nra
who is funding them, what are their motives, why would forcing a sanity check on gun owners be bad for them.
trump is your leading man here cause he's trying to change shit and a large portion of his contingent are gun owners so they cant exactly enact some backlash against him for attempting to maintain gun ownership rights while putting in measures of control as to who is permitted to own a gun.
plus he has buckets of his own money so paying for him to shut his mouth isn't feasible to whoever you are going up against.


----------



## Hitt (Feb 21, 2018)

aiyanah said:


> so force transparency on the nra



NRA is not government.  It's an organization/lobby.



aiyanah said:


> who is funding them, what are their motives,



Gun manufacturers.  Sell more guns.



aiyanah said:


> why would forcing a sanity check on gun owners be bad for them.



Less guns being sold.



aiyanah said:


> plus he has buckets of his own money so paying for him to shut his mouth



Until this shooting, Trump has been completely silent and/or defiant when it came to mass shootings.  Even now he's trying to tiptoe around the lobby.


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 21, 2018)

Hitt said:


> NRA is not government.  It's an organization/lobby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yet the nra has a seat in your government via means of bribery or infiltration.
force transparency on that situation, it will be far easier to enact change then rather than ramming your head against the wall that has not given way for so many years.


----------



## SupremeKage (Feb 21, 2018)

People need to remember that gun control isn's about taking away your guns but restricting certain types of guns and limiting gun access for certain groups of people. No one wants a dumbass, or a mentally unstable person wielding a gun, and an AR-15 at that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 21, 2018)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> So both Kalondo and Kiba are cool with children being gunned down while at school.
> 
> Remind me why these two aren't perm'd yet?
> 
> ...


I mean..the people with the actual power to change things doesn't care..


Kiba is actually on the winning side...

WE'RE THE CRAZY ONES!!


----------



## Sherlōck (Feb 21, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Esdese (Feb 21, 2018)

Why are you guys even wasting your breath on the likes of aiyanah, Kalondo and Kiba? It's not even that they have different view points from you guys or that they have conservative view points, that is fine, but they lack the basic cognitive prowess to form even the semblance of a coherent idea or thought. Just ignore them and they will go away.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 21, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> That's because your police budgets are getting cut, same things happens in the US except guns are more deadly.
> Throwing guns into a reduced policing budget and violent crime uptick is not a good thing.
> 
> Uh, you think people in the US haven't been arrested for social media posts??



When I'm talking about "Hateful tweets", I wasn't refering to actual and direct incitement of violence e.g. assasinations.
I was refering to getting arrested for stuff like,  anti-muslim, anti-lgbt tweets etc. Between US and UK, I've only ever seen that with the cucked UK police actually try to arrest people for these opinionated tweets.

Furthermore, speaking of assassination tweets, I've seen 1000's of Black twitter users threatening to assassinate President Trump, with absolutely nothing happening to them.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 21, 2018)

Esdese said:


> Why are you guys even wasting your breath on the likes of aiyanah, Kalondo and Kiba? It's not even that they have different view points from you guys or that they have conservative view points, that is fine, but they lack the basic cognitive prowess to form even the semblance of a coherent idea or thought. Just ignore them and they will go away.


As part of the onion troll alliance you are taught to combat trolls with wittiness. Though not feeding them works as well.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Feb 21, 2018)

Huh, Trump has same level of empathy as the trolls and Bacon here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 21, 2018)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Huh, Trump has same level of empathy as the trolls and Bacon here.


The fact that he has to have a card saying “I hear you” is extremely terrifying and troubling.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 21, 2018)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Huh, Trump has same level of empathy as the trolls and Bacon here.





We've officially reached "peak trump"


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 21, 2018)

Trump doesn’t use TelePrompTer but he does have trump cards. Cards are easier to handle for the not so technology savvy elders.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Feb 21, 2018)

DAMN, Rubio got nuked in the ass by that kid.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 21, 2018)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Huh, Trump has same level of empathy as the trolls and Bacon here.


Lmaooooo


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 22, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> DAMN, Rubio got nuked in the ass by that kid.


He's hard avoiding the question so hard.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 22, 2018)

Esdese said:


> Why are you guys even wasting your breath on the likes of aiyanah, Kalondo and Kiba? It's not even that they have different view points from you guys or that they have conservative view points, that is fine, but they lack the basic cognitive prowess to form even the semblance of a coherent idea or thought. Just ignore them and they will go away.


I would beat up any left winger from this thread in the presidential debate format.

Sorry.




Yami Munesanzun said:


> So both Kalondo and Kiba are cool with children being gunned down while at school.
> 
> Remind me why these two aren't perm'd yet?
> 
> ...



Damn, you are soft if this feels like an echo chamber for you.

Please elaborate.

Where the fuck did say that?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Pliskin (Feb 22, 2018)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Huh, Trump has same level of empathy as the trolls and Bacon here.



This is Gorilla Channel level  so maybe not real. But if, what the hell.


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Feb 22, 2018)

What normal schools look like.


What the right wing thinks schools should look like.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 22, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> What normal schools look like.
> 
> 
> What the right wing thinks schools should look like.



If only Agent Smith had a gun.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 22, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> What normal schools look like.
> 
> 
> What the right wing thinks schools should look like.


You got your partisan points for this bs?


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 22, 2018)

took her long enough


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Feb 22, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> You got your partisan points for this bs?



Republicans are calling for arming teachers and teaching students hand to hand combat to fight off shooters, so those vids are spot on.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 22, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> You got your partisan points for this bs?


For someone who posts about snowflake liberals every other post in this section you sure do get triggered and bitch a lot about partisanship with a holier than thou attitude.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 22, 2018)

Samus Aran said:


> For someone who posts about snowflake liberals every other post in this section you sure do get triggered and bitch a lot about partisanship with a holier than thou attitude.


I had no idea that practicality was defined as that.



Vermilion Kn said:


> Republicans are calling for arming teachers and teaching students hand to hand combat to fight off shooters, so those vids are spot on.



You are gonna make 300 mil + guns just go away?


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 22, 2018)

Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> I had no idea that practicality was defined as that.
> 
> 
> 
> You are gonna make 300 mil + guns just go away?


 Loving guns over children is practical. I had no clue.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 22, 2018)

Samus Aran said:


> Loving guns over children is practical. I had no clue.


That is obviously not what i said.


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 22, 2018)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 23, 2018)

*Armed deputy stood outside for minutes doing 'nothing' during massacre, sheriff says*


The good guy with the gun feared for his own life.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Feb 23, 2018)

*Florida school shooting: Armed officer 'did not confront killer'*

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-43164634



> An armed officer assigned to the Florida school where a gunman killed 17 people last week stood outside the building during the shooting and did not intervene, the local sheriff says.
> 
> Deputy Scot Peterson has resigned after being suspended, Broward County Sheriff Scott Israel said.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 23, 2018)

Good news, everyone. 

is an avid hunter

Three major car rental companies are dumping the NRA.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Clowe (Feb 23, 2018)

Are they seriously considereing arming teachers? What. The. Fuck.

Hey, let's solve the gun problem with EVEN MORE GUNS.

Holy shit.


----------



## Chie (Feb 23, 2018)

Clowe said:


> Hey, let's solve the gun problem with MORE GUNS.


It's not a gun problem, it's a mental health problem.



Kalondo Zephyrin said:


> You are gonna make 300 mil + guns just go away?


I've got an idea, let us send all the people who want the Second Amendment repealed to personally go and confiscate people's firearms.

And since the confiscation would be a breach of our rights as American citizens, armed Americans are in their full right to fight back the tyranny.

Reactions: Sad! 1


----------



## Kroczilla (Feb 23, 2018)

Chie said:


> It's not a gun problem, it's a mental health problem.
> 
> 
> I've got an idea, let us send all the people who want the Second Amendment repealed to personally confiscate people's firearms.
> ...



first of all, guns are clearly part of the problem. it's not like mental health issues are unique to the U.S. 

as for the second part about armed Americans fighting tyranny, I only have one question;
what century do you think this is?


----------



## Chie (Feb 23, 2018)

Kroczilla said:


> first of all, guns are clearly part of the problem.


No they're not, not more so than cars being part of the problem regarding drunk driving accidents.



> as for the second part about armed Americans fighting tyranny, I only have one question;
> what century do you think this is?


The century were there are still dictatorships all over the world.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 23, 2018)

I don't recall any of the shooters being drunk 
So that's not the problem.

America is the land of the free, I don't recall it being a dictatorship 
So that's not the problem either.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Feb 23, 2018)

Chie said:


> It's not a gun problem, it's a mental health problem.


Then the United States seems to have orders of magnitude more of a mental health problem, even per capita, than the rest of the first world.  Must be something in the water.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chie (Feb 23, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> I don't recall any of the shooters being drunk


You're missing the point. You're trying to eliminate a liberty based on a few people's misuse of that liberty.

Another example would be junk food being "responsible" for heart attacks. And heart attacks cause far more deaths than gun violence. Does this mean that we should outlaw fast food?



> America is the land of the free, I don't recall it being a dictatorship


No, but the rise of a dictator couldn't be prevented if the citizens were disarmed.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 23, 2018)

Pretty sure your point was drunk people shouldn't have cars. Probably. 

None of these guys are in a well regulated militia, so they shouldn't have guns in the first place.


----------



## Chie (Feb 23, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> None of these guys are in a well regulated militia, so they shouldn't have guns in the first place.


In the context of the Second Amendment a well-regulated militia means a well armed militia, and a militia isn't an organized military.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 23, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Then the United States seems to have orders of magnitude more of a mental health problem, even per capita, than the rest of the first world.  Must be something in the water.


We're number 1!!! We're number 1!!! MAGA MAGA MAGA!!!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 23, 2018)

Clowe said:


> Are they seriously considereing arming teachers? What. The. Fuck.
> 
> Hey, let's solve the gun problem with EVEN MORE GUNS.
> 
> Holy shit.


I think they legally can be armed in Texas colleges.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 23, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think they legally can be armed in Texas colleges.


Yeah, but "can be armed" and "required to have a gun because somehow that will solve everything" are different things.


----------



## NeoTerraKnight (Feb 23, 2018)

Republicans want armed teachers so TEACHERS would be the ones responsible for handling mass shootings, not law enforcement.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 23, 2018)

NeoTerraKnight said:


> Republicans want armed teachers so TEACHERS would be the ones responsible for handling mass shootings, not law enforcement.


The NRA wants the schools to buy more guns to put money in their pcokets . They're playing both sides and will be the only people who will profit and win from this idea.

Think of it this way. Instead of stricter gun laws America will be the first "first world" country that decides they need to put guns in the hands of teachers. The UK, canada and austrialia dont have to worry about doing this with their schools.
Its not solving the problem by arming the teachers

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 23, 2018)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Yeah, but "can be armed" and "required to have a gun because somehow that will solve everything" are different things.


True. Same as college is different than having people with guns in grade and high schools.


----------



## LesExit (Feb 23, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Then the United States seems to have orders of magnitude more of a mental health problem, even per capita, than the rest of the first world.  Must be something in the water.


The argument of these mass shootings being based on mental health issues should fall apart by acknowledging the simple fact that white men aren't the only ones with mental health issues. Where the fuck the mentally ill black women shooting up these schools? Mental illness matters, but it is such a low priority on the issue of these mass shootings. 

I mean America is full of crazy people...but still.



I just saw that video of Donald Trump talking about arming teachers(if you can even call that rambling mess talking)
....I just...don't understand. 


I need to just...nap

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 23, 2018)

I think we should arm teachers with wicked katanas.

It would be almost exactly as effective and WAY cooler.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vermilion Kn (Feb 23, 2018)

The talking point now is to "Harden" schools essentially turning them into military bases. How come other developed nations don't need to "Harden" their schools ?

The NRA has this country by the nut sack.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 23, 2018)

You know, one weaponized EMP in a classroom and the problem with texting in class is eliminated!

Bet we could rig an automated turret to address the "running in the halls" epidemic as well.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 23, 2018)

Vermilion Kn said:


> The talking point now is to "Harden" schools essentially turning them into military bases. How come other developed nations don't need to "Harden" their schools ?
> 
> The NRA has this country by the nut sack.


I see where this all going now!
>increase military spending
>turn schools into military schools
>Fed pays for schools

Betsy DeVos is a genius!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Karyu Endan (Feb 23, 2018)

Here's a wacky, I suppose controversial thought from somebody from the grim up north land of Canada:

If a piece of the constitution is responsible for enabling frequent cases of mass murder, then maybe the constitution is broken as is and _needs to be changed._ The 21st amendment was written for the sole purpose of removing the 18th, after all, so there is precedent for doing this sort of thing. Also, the Founding Fathers were ordinary human beings capable of making mistakes and incapable of seeing the future just like everybody else, and their legislation should be criticized accordingly. Yes, changing the constitution _should_ be difficult, but it shouldn't be _so_ difficult that it prevents the people from doing what needs to be done to ensure their safety and freedom. And right now, students in the U.S. are not free _or_ safe: they are being oppressed by a system that makes it all too easy for some nut to gun them down by the dozen.

The _bare minimum_ should be physical, intellectual, and mental fitness tests as a requirement for gun ownership. If you're clumsy or stupid enough to shoot someone by accident, or crazy enough to shoot someone on purpose (without the threat of death hanging over your head or something), then you shouldn't possess a gun. Period.  The law needs to enforce at the very least this (yes, there may be some regulations already, but they obviously aren't doing their job). Otherwise it isn't doing the job of ensuring freedom and safety for its citizens.

Yes, I know the NRA will try to do everything in its power to prevent this, but that just means that it qualifies as a domestic terrorist organization and needs to be shut down. Any organization that supports widespread use of a machine designed for killing its targets and scaring everyone else is an organization that supports the spread of terror. They need to be stopped for the good of the rest of the country.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2018)

WorkingMoogle said:


> required





Karyu Endan said:


> Here's a wacky, I suppose controversial thought from somebody from the grim up north land of Canada:
> 
> If a piece of the constitution is responsible for enabling frequent cases of mass murder, then maybe the constitution is broken as is and _needs to be changed._ The 21st amendment was written for the sole purpose of removing the 18th, after all, so there is precedent for doing this sort of thing. Also, the Founding Fathers were ordinary human beings capable of making mistakes and incapable of seeing the future just like everybody else, and their legislation should be criticized accordingly. Yes, changing the constitution _should_ be difficult, but it shouldn't be _so_ difficult that it prevents the people from doing what needs to be done to ensure their safety and freedom. And right now, students in the U.S. are not free _or_ safe: they are being oppressed by a system that makes it all too easy for some nut to gun them down by the dozen.
> 
> ...



The general thought against this if you mess with one of the bill of rights sets a precedent and the idea of them changing any of those but especially the 1st 4th 8th and 10th amendment would have massive ramifications

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 23, 2018)

Parallax said:


> The general thought against this if you mess with one of the bill of rights sets a precedent and the idea of them changing any of those but especially the 1st 4th 8th and 10th amendment would have massive ramifications


Really we don't need to "change" the 2nd via the amendment process, we just need to interpret it the same way we interpret all the other amendments to be selective in extreme cases.

Ignoring the 2nd and 3rd each of the other 8 Bill of Rights amendments has libraries worth of books written that basically say "well, we know it _sounds_ like that should be included, but that's not really how it works."

The 3rd is special because nobody gives a @#$@ about the 3rd.

The 2nd is the only one that is fanatically held to be an absolute in all cases.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 23, 2018)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Really we don't need to "change" the 2nd via the amendment process, we just need to interpret it the same way we interpret all the other amendments to be selective in extreme cases.
> 
> Ignoring the 2nd and 3rd each of the other 8 Bill of Rights amendments has libraries worth of books written that basically say "well, we know it _sounds_ like that should be included, but that's not really how it works."
> 
> ...


It's almost akin to not being able to say FIRE in a movie theater. We do not make the exception if it is gonna be abused and thus to significant harm to the American people. The 2nd amendments needs more flexible legal translation.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 23, 2018)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Really we don't need to "change" the 2nd via the amendment process, we just need to interpret it the same way we interpret all the other amendments to be selective in extreme cases.
> 
> Ignoring the 2nd and 3rd each of the other 8 Bill of Rights amendments has libraries worth of books written that basically say "well, we know it _sounds_ like that should be included, but that's not really how it works."
> 
> ...


Government spying on citizens behind their backs and starting offensive wars without asking the public is extreme enough.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 23, 2018)

Samus Aran said:


> It's almost akin to not being able to say FIRE in a movie theater. We do not make the exception if it is gonna be abused and thus to significant harm to the American people. The 2nd amendments needs more flexible legal translation.


Yeah, I can understand debates about where to draw lines but in the context of the Bill of Rights the idea that lines exist doesn't seem to be extreme.


----------



## Saishin (Feb 23, 2018)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Yeah, I can understand debates about where to draw lines but in the context of the Bill of Rights the idea that lines exist doesn't seem to be extreme.


That being said the past rulings by the supreme court sentenced that any kind of ban or half ban on the right of the citizens to hold weapons is unconstitutional


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Feb 23, 2018)

Saishin said:


> That being said the past rulings by the supreme court sentenced that any kind of ban or half ban on the right of the citizens to hold weapons is unconstitutional


The Supreme Court has said you can't have a blanket ban on the right to bear arms.  They've been quiet on specific rulings on types of firearms and groups of people being banned with sufficient compelling cause.

Which provides _ample_ room for "interpretation" going forward.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Good vibes (Feb 23, 2018)

afgpride said:


> Then the United States seems to have orders of magnitude more of a mental health problem, even per capita, than the rest of the first world.  Must be something in the water.


Well parts of the south have 3rd world level or worse infrastructure and Flint Michigan still doesn't have clean water.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 24, 2018)

Trump is defending the kids who went through the shooting...

Got ya! He’s defending the NRA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sad! 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 24, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Trump is defending the kids who went through the shooting...
> 
> Got ya! He’s defending the NRA.



NRA gives him lots of money so they must be good people.

That's probably his thought process.


----------



## Superstars (Feb 24, 2018)

Still trying to deal with inanimate objects and not the animated ones, enlightened generation?

This will never stop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Old 1


----------



## HolyHands (Feb 24, 2018)

Well the kids were all just crisis actors just like Sandy Hook, so of course Trump wouldn't defend them.

All paid off by George Soros and Hillary's shadow government, also Obama.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 24, 2018)

I didn’t know that great people was a proper noun.


----------



## Magic (Feb 24, 2018)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Trump is defending the kids who went through the shooting...
> 
> Got ya! He’s defending the NRA.



He wants to suck both groups off.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Feb 24, 2018)

If you as an adult, saw one kid hitting  another with a stick, would you take the stick away or give the other kid his own stick? Which would solve the problem?

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 24, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> If you as an adult saw one kid hitting a another with a stick, would you take the stick away or give the other kid his own stick? Which would solve the problem?



What does the constitution say about sticks though?  it remains largely silent on that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 25, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> If you as an adult saw one kid hitting a another with a stick, would you take the stick away or give the other kid his own stick? Which would solve the problem?


Hit them both with the stick to assert my dominance.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 25, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> I didn’t know that great people was a proper noun.


Trump doesn't know how punctuation, capitalization, or quotation marks work at all. He seems to use them when he feels like he's not sure if something should be that way, but he is too insecure to even second guess things and wonder "why would 'country' be capitalized?"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amol (Feb 25, 2018)

Right Wingers on Military Budget: We love our military. Give it more budget. Reduce funding from other unimportant sectors like education or health but give more money to make military more powerful. 
Right Wingers in Gun Control: We need our guns to fight military. We don't trust military. Pretty sure military is only waiting to take over country until we lose our guns. 
--------------------------------
Do right wingers have Multiple Personality Disorder where one personality loves military above everything else while one distrusts it so badly that it is willing to ignore few dead kids so as it can keep guns to fight same military?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 25, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> If you as an adult, saw one kid hitting  another with a stick, would you take the stick away or give the other kid his own stick? Which would solve the problem?



Tell the other kid to not be a pussy and throw him a knife.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 25, 2018)

Amol said:


> Right Wingers on Military Budget: We love our military. Give it more budget. Reduce funding from other unimportant sectors like education or heart but give more money to make military more powerful.
> Right Wingers in Gun Control: We need our guns to fight military. We don't trust military. Pretty sure military is only waiting to take over country until we lose our guns.
> --------------------------------
> Do right wingers have Multiple Personality Disorder where one personality loves military above everything else while one distrusts it so badly that it is willing to ignore few dead kids so as it can keep guns to fight same military?


Right Wingers on Military Budget: We love our military. Give it more budget. Reduce funding from other unimportant sectors like education or heart but give more money to make military more powerful.

At this point if Trump caped for i think it could be reduced.


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 25, 2018)

Pretty solid analysis of the issue at hand. I normally hate TYT, but segment took an actual calm analysis of the matter.
TL;DS: Gun makers will keep circumventing assault weapon bans and Democrats are not targeting enough in their bills regarding guns. A blanket ban affects hunting rifles. Current bans brought up are laughably circumvent-able and actually make an opposite effect - more dangerous guns with harder to reach safeties. Guns should be treated the same way as cars in the sense you must have a license and proof you can sensibly handle a gun. A great deal of political capital is wasted on bans that do not amount to much. The issue is still bout guns but it is more focused on who should be able to handle guns, not just coping out mental illness and do nothing about it. It is ludicrous that as soon as someone turns 18 they are allowed to purchase firearms without any need of a license or proof that they are capable of handling one responsibly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chie (Feb 25, 2018)

Thankfully Florida voted down the AR-15 ban. Looks like it will take more than some CNN coverage of a few triggered millennials to make a difference, huh?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 25, 2018)

Chie said:


> Thankfully Florida voted down the AR-15 ban. Looks like it will take more than some CNN coverage of a few triggered millennials to make a difference, huh?


What ban?  Only proposal I saw was the raise the purchasing age.


----------



## Chie (Feb 25, 2018)

(took me some time to dig up an article left-leaning enough for you to read)


----------



## Karyu Endan (Feb 25, 2018)

Parallax said:


> The general thought against this if you mess with one of the bill of rights sets a precedent and the idea of them changing any of those but especially the 1st 4th 8th and 10th amendment would have massive ramifications



There's still plenty of room for interpretation though.

Obviously a blanket ban on all weapons is unfeasible and outright revoking the right to defend oneself (which I'm sure was the intent behind the 2nd amendment in the first place) is morally wrong on top of that. But that doesn't mean there can't be rules as to _how_ defending oneself is done. Is it justified to respond to theft with murder? Most people would say no; taking someone's life is incomparably worse than taking someone's property, so any defense against theft ought not to include lethal force. The law can and should reflect that. One can easily put in place regulations regarding what weapons the people can arm themselves with and in what circumstances without eliminating the right to defend oneself with a weapon outright.

Also... so what if changing one of the first ten amendments opens the door to changing the rest? Any constitution only has power because the people allow it to in the first place. The people might as well make sure every rule listed on there is morally sound and agreed upon by the majority, since everyone's going to be living by them or getting punished if they aren't. To refrain from putting the law under scrutiny just because it's the law is to invite dictatorship into your society.

That and it's not like the U.S. government hasn't danced around the 1st amendment when it's convenient anyway. Part of it says that the state can't make a stance either for or against any religion; the GOP is pro-Christian and some sects of it are anti-Muslim. It also guarantees freedom of the press, yet the repeal of net neutrality obviously infringes upon said freedom by putting the power of any and all internet-related press in the hands of ISP's. If the government can get away with playing loose with the 1st amendment, why not the 2nd too?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 25, 2018)

Chie said:


> (took me some time to dig up an article left-leaning enough for you to read)



baiting @baconbits ban him

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Chie (Feb 25, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> baiting @baconbits ban him


What are you talking about, Mider has rejected non left sources prima facie.


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 25, 2018)

Chie said:


> What are you talking about, Mider has rejected non left sources prima facie.



Hush, troll.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Feb 25, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Hush, troll.


It does not work like that.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 25, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> If you as an adult, saw one kid hitting  another with a stick, would you take the stick away or give the other kid his own stick? Which would solve the problem?



But what if you lived in a country with a culture of stick carrying and millions of law abiding people were walking around enjoying their sticks, and the right to bear sticks was in our constitution, and when you take the kid's stick away he can just find another stick or even just break one off a tree because they practically grow on them in this goddamn country, and you can't just take everybody's stick away... How do you keep him from sticks?

fyi I don't understand analogies.



Karyu Endan said:


> That and it's not like the U.S. government hasn't danced around the 1st amendment when it's convenient anyway. Part of it says that the state can't make a stance either for or against any religion; the GOP is pro-Christian and some sects of it are anti-Muslim. It also guarantees freedom of the press, yet the repeal of net neutrality obviously infringes upon said freedom by putting the power of any and all internet-related press in the hands of ISP's. If the government can get away with playing loose with the 1st amendment, why not the 2nd too?



But this is the slippery slope. The government shouldn’t be playing loose with the 1st amendment. That’s the right response. Not to then suggest playing fast and loose with other amendments.

It’s really that old chestnut about our freedoms not being free. They come at a cost. We don't just have to fight for them, but withstand the problems they cause. The 1st amendment gives america a lot of headaches. I remember making some posts awhile ago where I was frustrated with the free speech of it all and dancing around the idea of government tamping down some of the more irresponsible and dangerous expressions. It's not even an exaggeration to say the 1st amendment causes us just as many problems as the 2nd amendment (maybe more, actually). Only difference is that everybody exercises their free speech, and a growing number of people have never and will never exercise their right to bear arms. The dead school kids are hard to swallow too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 26, 2018)

makeoutparadise said:


> If you as an adult, saw one kid hitting  another with a stick, would you take the stick away or give the other kid his own stick? Which would solve the problem?


tbf, in that scenario, giving the other kid a stick would resolve the situation in its own way... 

But, uh...Children typically stop doing what they're doing when they start to get hurt. Idiots, and people sitting on an ivory column, don't.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 26, 2018)

And good luck taking away that little asshole's stick in the first place! If he's already going to town on another kid with _a stick_, _in_ _2018_, he's a savage little monster and he'll have no problems turning on you if you try to intervene. That's all right if he's some small bespectacled kid with asthma, but what if it's some giant overgrown wrestler kid and he just starts wailing on you? Now two people are getting hurt, and you haven't even noticed the third little shit who's live streaming your humiliating beatdown.

Good job, liberals.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Feb 28, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> But this is the slippery slope. The government shouldn’t be playing loose with the 1st amendment. That’s the right response. Not to then suggest playing fast and loose with other amendments.



I agree. The government shouldn't play loose with the first amendment. But not because it's the first amendment: because the separation of church and state and the freedom of expression are vitally important to a free and democratic society and if they weren't in some country's constitution I would argue that they _should_ be.

Notice that at no point did I argue that the first amendment should be changed. I just argued that all the amendments should be _analyzed_ to see whether or not they need to be altered to fit the needs of a changing community. The laws deemed right and/or necessary will stay, and the ones deemed harmful or intrusive will be changed or removed. If you are refraining from analyzing the constitution in fear of the government taking away the good parts of it (that would naturally _withstand_ scrutiny and remain in the constitution)... then you must have a fairly poor opinion of the American people.

I just pointed out playing with the first amendment to highlight the U.S.' hypocrisy regarding the second. They keep bringing up the "slipper slope" while failing to address that they're _already_ sliding down said slope. At that point you might as well stop with the denial, ride the slope all the way to the bottom, and make the best of it.



> It’s really that old chestnut about our freedoms not being free. They come at a cost. We don't just have to fight for them, but withstand the problems they cause.



That or _fix_ said problems while keeping to the spirit of the original legislation. It's plain nonsensical to adhere to a certain principle to such a rigid degree that the results of adhering to it directly contradict with the purpose said principle exists for in the first place. With the 1st amendment, unchecked freedom of expression leads to hate speech, vandalism, and tyranny of the majority, all of which _interfere_ with the freedom of expression of disenfranchised groups who need the support of the law most of all. You get around this by maintaining the right to free expression while also making rules that establish _how_ that expression is done. Make it so that any opinion can be held and expressed by any person so long as they don't make it harder for anyone else to express theirs.

With the 2nd amendment, unchecked access to military-grade arms results in frequent mass murders, which directly _interferes_ with the point behind the amendment to begin with, which is to protect Americans from would-be oppressors and criminals. The solution would be to screen would-be gun owners with fitness tests and only allow certain quantities and qualities of weapons to the public, so that said weapons are indeed _only_ being used by and large for defense reasons. The right to bear arms is still in place; there are now just stipulations regarding _what_ arms can be used.



> The 1st amendment gives america a lot of headaches. I remember making some posts awhile ago where I was frustrated with the free speech of it all and dancing around the idea of government tamping down some of the more irresponsible and dangerous expressions. It's not even an exaggeration to say the 1st amendment causes us just as many problems as the 2nd amendment (maybe more, actually). Only difference is that everybody exercises their free speech, and a growing number of people have never and will never exercise their right to bear arms. The dead school kids are hard to swallow too.



Well no shit. Everyone wants a chance for their voice to be heard, but not everyone wants to have the power of a death machine in their hands. The two parts of the constitution aren't equally necessary or equally desirable for most Americans (or indeed, most people on Earth).



reiatsuflow said:


> And good luck taking away that little asshole's stick in the first place! If he's already going to town on another kid with _a stick_, _in_ _2018_, he's a savage little monster and he'll have no problems turning on you if you try to intervene. That's all right if he's some small bespectacled kid with asthma, but what if it's some giant overgrown wrestler kid and he just starts wailing on you? Now two people are getting hurt, and you haven't even noticed the third little shit who's live streaming your humiliating beatdown.
> 
> Good job, liberals.



To that scenario I would say:

Safety in numbers. If the child is an "overgrown wrestler kid" that I can't take on myself, I'll call in back-up. An overgrown kid can beat up one teacher, but he can't beat up _four._ Two of them grab him by each arm while a third takes the stick away and a fourth leads the children nearby to safety.

If direct intervention is uncalled for, report him to the office while the beating is going down and discretely suspend him from school after recess when there are no other kids around. There _are_ ways of administering discipline without getting violent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 28, 2018)

They had therapy dogs, horses and a goat for the first day back


----------



## Utopia Realm (Feb 28, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


>



Welp, it's Trump so the stupidity makes sense. Seems he really does live in his own world devoid of any real intelligence on things like gun purchases, control and safety....


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 28, 2018)

Worshippers clutching AR-15 rifles and some wearing bullet crowns, participated in a commitment ceremony today at World Peace and Unification Sanctuary, in Newfoundland, Pa. The event led a nearby school to cancel classes for the day. Photos


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Worshippers clutching AR-15 rifles and some wearing bullet crowns, participated in a commitment ceremony today at World Peace and Unification Sanctuary, in Newfoundland, Pa. The event led a nearby school to cancel classes for the day. Photos



What is the commitment ceremony for?


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 28, 2018)

> DREHER TOWNSHIP, Pa. – A church ceremony inviting hundreds of people to bring their high-powered rifles sparked controversy and protest Wednesday morning in Pennsylvania.
> 
> The ceremony at Sanctuary Church near Newfoundland started at 10 a.m. and wrapped up shortly before noon.
> 
> ...



*Followers of the offshoot from the Unification Church came with their AR-15s which they believe are the rod of iron mentioned in the bible.*


----------



## Punished Kiba (Feb 28, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> Worshippers clutching AR-15 rifles and some wearing bullet crowns, participated in a commitment ceremony today at World Peace and Unification Sanctuary, in Newfoundland, Pa. The event led a nearby school to cancel classes for the day. Photos



I love America

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bazu'aal (Feb 28, 2018)

So it's a cult headed by a guy who has a brother that owns a gun store. Genius.


----------



## WorkingMoogle (Mar 1, 2018)

Samus Aran said:


> So it's a cult headed by a guy who has a brother that owns a gun store. Genius.


Careful calling them a "cult."  They're one NRA sponsorship away from becoming the new Church of America.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 1, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> *Followers of the offshoot from the Unification Church came with their AR-15s which they believe are the rod of iron mentioned in the bible.*



Well, here's an idea for a new Far Cry game.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Pliskin (Mar 1, 2018)

They got it all wrong. You are supposed to wait for the apocalypse and then found your cult centered around a random piece of merchandise ('All shiny and chrome!') not found a mad max cult and then wait for the apocalypse. Maybe they expect Trump to doom us all asap


----------



## Karyu Endan (Mar 2, 2018)

Am I the only one who finds that the Pennsylvania Church ceremony with the AR-15's is shooting themselves in the foot, so to speak?

I mean, yeah, a whole bunch of people got together and prayed with their guns in their hands... but _all the bullets were removed beforehand_. You can't defend yourself with an unloaded gun. So what is the point, exactly? Praying with empty guns is just proof that even the pro-gun churches don't want working murder machines in their public space meant for community, safety, and self-discovery.

Guess what other establishment can be described as a "public space meant for community, safety, and self-discovery"?

Ultimately, it seems to me like the message this ceremony is sending is, "don't take away our guns... Just take away our _bullets_". Which I'm pretty sure is A) not the message they want to send, and B) a distinction without a difference.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthas (Mar 2, 2018)

reiatsuflow said:


> But what if you lived in a country with a culture of stick carrying and millions of law abiding people were walking around enjoying their sticks, and the right to bear sticks was in our constitution, and when you take the kid's stick away he can just find another stick or even just break one off a tree because they practically grow on them in this goddamn country, and you can't just take everybody's stick away... How do you keep him from sticks?
> 
> fyi I don't understand analogies.
> 
> ...





Karyu Endan said:


> I agree. The government shouldn't play loose with the first amendment. But not because it's the first amendment: because the separation of church and state and the freedom of expression are vitally important to a free and democratic society and if they weren't in some country's constitution I would argue that they _should_ be.
> 
> Notice that at no point did I argue that the first amendment should be changed. I just argued that all the amendments should be _analyzed_ to see whether or not they need to be altered to fit the needs of a changing community. The laws deemed right and/or necessary will stay, and the ones deemed harmful or intrusive will be changed or removed. If you are refraining from analyzing the constitution in fear of the government taking away the good parts of it (that would naturally _withstand_ scrutiny and remain in the constitution)... then you must have a fairly poor opinion of the American people.
> 
> ...



I'm not from America so I am mostly just lurking on this topic, laughing at a few odd posts, nodding with others but I do want to point out that these two posts IMPRESSED me a lot, demonstrating an amount of maturity and respectful discussion I do not normally see on 'controversial' topics like this on NarutoForums or any forums or discuss threads for that matter.


----------



## Kansas City Kipchaks Point Guard (Mar 2, 2018)

WorkingMoogle said:


> Careful calling them a "cult."  They're one NRA sponsorship away from becoming the new Church of America.


A church to make sure you are not forced to join a church. Sounds good.


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 2, 2018)

Seems Trump has upset the NRA. Guess we'll see if the GOP bring their knives out to protect their paymasters wishes.


> *NRA members on Trump's plans for gun control: 'Every word of it was a betrayal'*
> Trump embraced raising the age limit on purchasing certain weapons and confiscating people’s guns before going through due process
> 
> NRA members have branded Donald Trump’s plans for stricter gun control legislation “stupid” and a “betrayal” after the president suggested reforms on Wednesday.
> ...


Source

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/mar/01/trump-nra-gun-control-response-members-latest


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 2, 2018)

GRIMMM said:


> Seems Trump has upset the NRA. Guess we'll see if the GOP bring their knives out to protect their paymasters wishes.
> 
> Source
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/mar/01/trump-nra-gun-control-response-members-latest



Top 10 Anime Betrayals

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 2, 2018)

Darkmatter said:


> Top 10 Anime Betrayals



Not so fast! Seems like he was just trying to look big and strong for the cameras, but he's actually a spineless...cuck. Heh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Darkmatter (Mar 2, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Not so fast! Seems like he was just trying to look big and strong for the cameras, but he's actually a spineless...cuck. Heh.



Ain't that beautiful. Backpeddling already just because the gun kinkster base and their false god NRA is telling him no.
Truly a spineless cuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 2, 2018)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Not so fast! Seems like he was just trying to look big and strong for the cameras, but he's actually a spineless...cuck. Heh.


Gutless and shameful. I can definitely see why he grows on people.


----------

